# 2012 Baby Bumps!



## Druydess

I thought it might be fun to share our 2012 expectant mothers' "baby bumps." 

My girls are BA Chevelle (chestnut) - due 4-11-12; and Echo Empress (grey) - due 6-7-12-both in foal to Golden Ecstasy.
Obsidian Arabians is very proud of the new babes soon to be joining our happy herd.























































Please post a little bit about your moms-to-be and their beaus.. whatever you like, but pics are a MUST!! :wink:
Would love to see pedigrees if available..

More pics later..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Your girls look great Dru!! Hope your gray foals on her due date which is my birthday. I don't have any babies due this year.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Your girls look great Dru!! Hope your gray foals on her due date which is my birthday. I don't have any babies due this year.


Thanks girl.. ! 

But you just had one- so she'll get you through...lol..

I hope she does too- that would be an interesting synchronicity..

A beautiful profile of Ellie- I just love her dishy face..
Motherhood becomes her.. :wink:


----------



## allisonjoy

aweee congrats! those are beautiful mares!! i look forward to seeing what little gifts they bring into this world, please do update us when the foals arrive!!


----------



## Druydess

allisonjoy said:


> aweee congrats! those are beautiful mares!! i look forward to seeing what little gifts they bring into this world, please do update us when the foals arrive!!


Thank you Allison! I'm proud of them; they are doing so well. They are in pasture condition, yet still they are beautiful.
I look forward to posting pics of the new additions!! :wink::happydance:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Welllll, I'm a little partial to the Chestnuts, especially when they have a lot of white. 

Here's my expectant moms for this year:

Sana's Magic Dreamlet DCA Sanasmagicdreamletdca Arabian










I keep telling her, her face is gonna freeze that way if she doesn't quit making caca ears at Skippy but DANG, she's got a THANG about that poor little white boy. 










I think she thinks I'm going to steal her soul with photos, I can never get a good one of her. 

Here's SVS Khadraja Bey Svs Khadraja Bey Arabian









KB looks uncomfortable already and Dreamlet barely looks preggo, except to me. She's a very big bodied mare so doesn't show nearly as much as the other mares here do. KB is also older by about 7 years and so she's a little more swayed in the back too. They started KB having babies when she was around 3 I think, so that's affected her too. I waited until Dreamlet was 5 I think, and this is only her 2nd baby. KB has had, I think, 7 with this one. 

They're both in foal to SVS Il Divo, aka Cloney Padroney, my stallion Svs Il Divo Arabian



















I also show him Western Pleasure, but don't have a good pic of that. 

And here he is, showing off those teeny little 'Evil Deevil' ears and looking Angelic. 










****DISCLAIMER**** I am the world's WORST photographer. I could make Magnum Psyche look like a CULL. These really are good looking mares, I just can't do them any justice at all.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I forgot, KB was bred on 3/2/2011 & Dreamlet was bred 3/5/2011. So they are due 2/10/2012 & 2/13/2012. KB is 306 days in foal and Dreamlet 303 so we're starting to count down.


----------



## Druydess

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Welllll, I'm a little partial to the Chestnuts, especially when they have a lot of white.
> 
> 
> I keep telling her, her face is gonna freeze that way if she doesn't quit making caca ears at Skippy but DANG, she's got a THANG about that poor little white boy.
> 
> 
> ****DISCLAIMER**** I am the world's WORST photographer. I could make Magnum Psyche look like a CULL. These really are good looking mares, I just can't do them any justice at all.


Don't worry- I can see it..
LOL-- Caca ears... Love it!! :rofl:

Sana is just lovely- love the Estopa, El Shaklan, Ariston.. a true who's who.. great breeding DCA!

Your Bey mare is also very nice.. having recently acquired a double Padron mare, I can attest to their beauty and substance. Great pedigree on her as well.

I really look forward to seeing the results from your very handsome boy- nicely proportioned, good bone, and sweet face! He is just gorgeous Dreamcatcher!!


----------



## Druydess

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I forgot, KB was bred on 3/2/2011 & Dreamlet was bred 3/5/2011. So they are due 2/10/2012 & 2/13/2012. KB is 306 days in foal and Dreamlet 303 so we're starting to count down.


Well, then - - I guess you're first up with the Baby pics.. :wink:
I am so excited for you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Thanks Druydess! I'm a little partial to them and freely admit to being a wee bit barn blind but I'm ruthless when it comes to the foals. I'm really excited to see what he throws with these 2 mares, Dreamlet prettied up a colt by Spirit Thyme and KB consistantly produces much more exotic than herself.


----------



## Druydess

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Thanks Druydess! I'm a little partial to them and freely admit to being a wee bit barn blind but I'm ruthless when it comes to the foals. I'm really excited to see what he throws with these 2 mares, Dreamlet prettied up a colt by Spirit Thyme and KB consistantly produces much more exotic than herself.


You're quite welcome. I believe we need to support each other. There are too many negative people in our business and having people to count on is paramount to success.

I very much like Spirit Thyme; he's a very nice stallion. My grey also outproduces herself. She makes them big and typey, which explains why she so big for her gestation. Echo M daughters are known for that.

I suppose I should link their pedigrees which I had forgotten.

Ba Chevelle Arabian
Echo Empress Arabian


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Really nice breeding on both of your girls and they both look just like their pedigrees say they should. I'm especially intrigued by the *Padron/Retador cross, that's really nice! 

BUUUUT the old Spanish breeding on Empress is no slouch either! I love Russian/Polish/Spanish crosses, that just WORKS for me, both in looks and in the physical ability department. 

I'm very fond of ST and he and Dreamlet produced a really cool colt, Renegade Spirit DCA. Dreamlet fancied up ST's straight profile, they both gave excellent conformation and Rennie got ST's ultra laid back personality. If he got much more laid back I'd have had to register him as a QH! LOL! 

Here's Rennie:









He ran out of patience for clipping just before I could finish his face, but I think you can see pretty well.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Baby was completely rolled over onto Spices left side! Poor Girl lol. I was messing around with my photo editing software and i thought this affect looked neat haha its the background on my computer So... this is Spice she is my 14 year old Dun Solid Paint, and she is currently 8 days away from being 8 months along! Oh and the proud daddy is a Solid Buckskin Paint!


----------



## Druydess

Now THAT's a baby bump Spice!!


----------



## cmarie

My Icelandic mare Toppa's baby bump she's breed to my Icelandic stallion Agi, she's due around March 18th but always late.
her pedigree:
Toppa Fra Skammbeinsstodum Icelandic
his pedigree:
Agi Fra Curtis Icelandic


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Adorable cmarie! I have no experiance with Icelandics... how big do they get/ what are they used for, or what do you use them for?


----------



## cmarie

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Adorable cmarie! I have no experiance with Icelandics... how big do they get/ what are they used for, or what do you use them for?


They get around 13'2 or 3', you can use them for anything, I use mine for trails mostly, and breeding. They are really fun to ride. I have one young stud that has been started on cows. They are great family horses very friendly and easy to handle and train. They have no natural predators so they aren't spooky they don't have the pray response to things having been isolated since the 900's. They are considered the only purebred horse there is because of the isolation. Once they or any tack leave Iceland they can't go back. They have the smoothest gait of all the gaited horses, they are 2 1/2 times stronger than the average horse, they live to be in their thirties, they have no equine diseases in Iceland, and I haven't heard of any genetic problems with them. They are very hardy and easy keepers. They have personality plus. Don't let the size full you they can carry a 250 lb person all day without a problem, they are great cart horses they love to pull. They are good jumpers, I had one young stallion that could clear a 5 foot fence at a stand still, he would just hop over like a deer. The bad thing about them is they are hard on fences, they walk through wire fences like nothing tough hides like a cow, electric fences have not effect on them. You can't ride them until 4 they are slow to mature because of the muscling and bone structure. They are mouthy they don't bite but get you with their lips. My opinion is they are great horses I don't have to worry about my grandkids around them even the studs, they love the kids, I can put all 3 of them on Agi, the stud in the picture, and he go really slow with them, no I don't let them ride him alone I lead him, they aren't strong enough to turn his head he has a 3 foot thick neck, he direct reins and leg pressure with 3 sets of legs doesn't work. 
Here are pics of another mare Vina and my other stud Rex.


----------



## Ladybug2001

My mare use to have a bum like Spices... now it is is dwindling down. Wish I had a picture of what it use to be. Going by my estimated day she was bred... because I have no clue! Grr... I've had this day picked since I got her, so I'm just gonna shut up and go with it. She is 294 days pregnant, being "due" February 16th... OH MY GOD. Just did all these calculations. xD That is a day before my birthday. O: I want a baby foal for my birthday... ****.

Onward to pictures..

Taken the 31st of December-








Taken the 2nd of January-


----------



## waresbear

All the mommas are glowing.


----------



## Ladybug2001

They all just look extremely happy, don't they?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

cmarie... thats so interesting I cant beleive how much i have learned on these threads!!!! thanks for sharing

Ladybug..... haha i think i will cry when she starts to loosen up in the back end lol. I love horses with a nice rump ****

Waresbear... lol they are arent they?


----------



## New_image

Cute thread. Everyone is glowing! Entertaining myself by taking belly pictures keeps me sane while waiting for the foal.













My ever growing maiden mare due in April.

August 









October









December 









January











Thoroughbred mare expecting her second foal in May

August









October 









January


----------



## Ladybug2001

****! I love that drawing. Looks a LOT like my barn. Camras, muck bucket, picker, strange creature lurking around. Except my horse is always feeling her mouth with something.

New image, I love that thoroughbred mare, she is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Whole buncha gorgeous momma mares in this thread! Very cool! I'm starting to get excited for foaling season again, I was kind of having the blahs but I'm getting back my enthusiasm. THANX guys!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

New Image: Haha definitely love love love that drawing ****! What color is your Thoroughbred mare? Shes gorgeous and definitely unique!

Dream Catcher: YAY!!! lol Im going to have to remember this post when im on foal/barn watch at 2 in the morning! I have a feeling all these glowing mares are going to test our enthusiasm! ****


----------



## Druydess

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> cmarie... thats so interesting I cant beleive how much i have learned on these threads!!!! thanks for sharing
> 
> Ladybug..... haha i think i will cry when she starts to loosen up in the back end lol. I love horses with a nice rump ****
> 
> Waresbear... lol they are arent they?


Yes, that was very interesting CMarie. What hardly horses and I love their look too. Your mare is a cutie. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Really nice breeding on both of your girls and they both look just like their pedigrees say they should. I'm especially intrigued by the *Padron/Retador cross, that's really nice!
> 
> BUUUUT the old Spanish breeding on Empress is no slouch either! I love Russian/Polish/Spanish crosses, that just WORKS for me, both in looks and in the physical ability department.
> 
> I'm very fond of ST and he and Dreamlet produced a really cool colt, Renegade Spirit DCA. Dreamlet fancied up ST's straight profile, they both gave excellent conformation and Rennie got ST's ultra laid back personality. If he got much more laid back I'd have had to register him as a QH! LOL!
> 
> Here's Rennie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ran out of patience for clipping just before I could finish his face, but I think you can see pretty well.


TY Dreamcatcher-- so nice to talk with another Arab person who gets excited by these lines as well. Yes, the Padron/Retador seems to be quite a pretty, but athletic cross. Barich de Washoe was known for producing size and strength, and extremely beautiful get though he wasn't as typey..
Here's a few of him:


















I've learned quite a bit about the Spanish lines since acquiring these ladies and the Spanish selectively bred their horses with rare imports/exports, preserving the traits they admired.

Empress is over half Spanish- a daughter of Echo Magnifficoo who is a Triple Crown winner -lovely mare. An Malik was Champion Male Purebred Arabian and Supreme Show Champion All Breeds at the Feria de Sevilla. I think Empress' "tankiness" comes from his line..
An Malik:

















Renegade is adorable, yet "manly." I personally like more substance to my horses. It cracks me up when those who know little about Arabian type/line differences or just enjoy being critical state they don't "represent the breed." They certainly do where I'm looking!! :wink:
He's a great cross- how old is he?


----------



## New_image

*New Image: Haha definitely love love love that drawing ****! What color is your Thoroughbred mare? She's gorgeous and definitely unique!
*

Thanks  She is a black bay sabino. We just adopted her first colt (pictures in the conformation critique section right now) and he is smokey black. I have her bred to our Palomino Thoroughbred, hoping for more smokey blacks but anything nice and healthy is ok with us.


----------



## Druydess

New_image said:


> *New Image: Haha definitely love love love that drawing ****! What color is your Thoroughbred mare? She's gorgeous and definitely unique!
> *
> 
> Thanks  She is a black bay sabino. We just adopted her first colt (pictures in the conformation critique section right now) and he is smokey black. I have her bred to our Palomino Thoroughbred, hoping for more smokey blacks but anything nice and healthy is ok with us.


She is lovely..they both are! Hope you get what you want! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Another pic of BA Chevelle and her "bump"









And Golden Ecstasy- the Sire they're bred to:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess: All I can say is WOW! Those are going to be some handsome babies. I just put a few pics of My babies sire on my thread nothing fancy though lol


----------



## Druydess

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Druydess: All I can say is WOW! Those are going to be some handsome babies. I just put a few pics of My babies sire on my thread nothing fancy though lol


Thanks Spice. I look forward to these crosses. Your boy is a nice-looking fella. You're doing the responsible thing gelding him if you're not breeding. He'll be able to hang out with the girls.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A pic just recently sent to me of BA Chevelle's Sire, Psyche's Victory:










Guess I know where she got those four whites and lovely head and neck..among other things..though momma also has some amazing qualities..(she gave her even more of a typey head)


----------



## Ladybug2001

Dru I think your in love with that stallion, can't get enough pictures of him up. I just recently found out I need t find the sire of Lenas foal to DNA test to be able to register it... this isn't gonna be fun. Lovin' all the threads though. Especially this one. Wouldnt have thought of starting one for the belly bumps..

My boyfriend and I went out to feed my girls tonight. As soon as we stepped out that door Lenas stomach just went crazy. That baby must of known it was feed time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

I better be Ladybug- I have 2 mares in foal to him..LOL Believe me, I have more than 3 pics to post, but I have restrained myself. 
I enjoy seeing pics of sire and dam to see what the end result would be. Thought that might be fun for this thread.
I'll bet the baby did know it was feeding time.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Dru I think your in love with that stallion, can't get enough pictures of him up. I just recently found out I need t find the sire of Lenas foal to DNA test to be able to register it... this isn't gonna be fun. Lovin' all the threads though. Especially this one. Wouldnt have thought of starting one for the belly bumps..
> 
> My boyfriend and I went out to feed my girls tonight. As soon as we stepped out that door Lenas stomach just went crazy. That baby must of known it was feed time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you have any registration questions ask me haha!!! I'll be an expert after im through with my registration mess lol! Is the Sire of the baby registered as a breeding stallion? if not you will have to apply and then send in a breeding report on when he bred Lena! The trouble of this is you have to have the signature of the sire owner... also has lena been completely transferred over to you? like on her papers if not make sure to get that done before the foal drops! its also troublesome too due to the fact Lena's conception date isnt entirely known lol!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess... POST AWAY!!! lol that's what this thread is for right? for all of us to admire/drool over our pretty couples lol!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Druydess said:


> TY Dreamcatcher-- so nice to talk with another Arab person who gets excited by these lines as well. Yes, the Padron/Retador seems to be quite a pretty, but athletic cross.......
> 
> Renegade is adorable, yet "manly." I personally like more substance to my horses. It cracks me up when those who know little about Arabian type/line differences or just enjoy being critical state they don't "represent the breed." They certainly do where I'm looking!! :wink:
> He's a great cross- how old is he?


 
@Spice Girl - They test us every year and every year we come back for more......gotta wonder about us, doncha? LOL!

@Dru- I've seen both Retador and *Padron in the flesh, many years ago. Talk about MANLY stallions, yet....both were extremely typey and beautiful. My kind of stallion. I want a drop dead gorgeous horse that's identifiably Arabian at 50 paces but I also want MANLY looking; once he's past his 3-4 year old year it's an absolute MUST. I do not like these feminine looking stallions that are being promoted today and I especially don't like what is happening with all the Regumating going on with them in the show ring. I want a stallion that can pretty much hang his Halter on my mare's stall door and get her knocked up, not one that takes 7 shipments and crossed fingers every time. 

Rennie was born in 2009, so he's just come 2 years old this year. He's just about 1 year in the pics I have of him, he was sold right after these pics were taken. 










As far as substantial horses not representing the breed, those people haven't seen some of the 'Desert Bred' horses that are our horses ancestors or even, for that matter, a good Muniqi strain horse of today. They are VERY substantial and the Polish and Russian Arabians are KNOWN for being extremely substantial. The Spanish are no wall flowers either, but they seem to really contribute beauty when crossed on the Poles and Russkies. I had a GG Samir daughter who was very substantial but because she was so ethereally beautiful, it's not the first thing you noticed on her.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

So subbing this thread! 

Lot's of cute little foals to be seen!! Eventually..


----------



## SunnyDraco

Mv Shawnee Part-bred Arab








July 4, 2011







December 2011

Due June 1, 2012 with her third foal. Hoping that she will actually throw a pinto for the first time... She is a big mare and never got very big with either of her previous foals, even when full term.


Mystk Dreamer Arabian








Getting a bath July 4, 2011








December 2011

Due May 15, 2012 with her second foal.


Misty Morning Glory Part-bred Arab








2010 








December 3, 2011

Due May 1, 2012 with her first foal, and probably her last as well. 

all three pregnant mares are bred to:
Da Sir Dierich Arabian








pictures taken June 1, 2011








He is tested homozygous black. Did well in showing halter and western pleasure, and might be going back into the show ring this coming show season. Has a great mind, temperament, fast learning, and wonderful manners with the ladies. Has yet to fail settling a mare their first season, even the "old maids" :lol:

We will most likely be getting a black arab foal with Dreamer, and a good chance of another black 3/4 arab foal out of Shawnee (the filly at her side will be a full sister).

We have absolutely no idea what Glory will have, her dam is definitely homozygous grey. Glory's sire actually produced mostly chestnut offspring, even though he was a grey. Her half sister (out of same dam) never threw the grey gene on any of her babies. And so far, Sir has had black bays with the grey mares he has bred in the past. So, we like to guess at what these two will produce, and if it is a grey, it will be the first grey foal for Sir


----------



## Ladybug2001

KSG... you done started a rant!

Alright! I HAVE NO CLUE. xD First off, we don't have the actual papers for Lena so I can't transfer over to my name! 'Cause the stupid bank didn't have them and only had a "copy" that they faxed us. I need to call them again and yell at them just to get 'em. Thankfully I have the guys name and his number, I'll be giving him a call. Secondly, I don't know where the stallion is at the moment... I have no clue if he is registered as a breeding stallion at the time she was bred, nor do I know if he is now. I'm currently trying to track his new owner down (as they all were relocated after being a rescue repo). I'm thinking finding him isn't going to be extremely hard. I'm calling the bank tomorrow and APHA. Going to ask what all I will need so I can get ready to gather or gather before the baby gets here. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get DNA from both Lena and Joker(sire), because I think this will be Lena's first foal registered because the idiot that kept breeding her never jogged down when they were born, didn't even have a clue when they were. Someone wish me luck on this.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> KSG... you done started a rant!
> 
> Alright! I HAVE NO CLUE. xD First off, we don't have the actual papers for Lena so I can't transfer over to my name! 'Cause the stupid bank didn't have them and only had a "copy" that they faxed us. I need to call them again and yell at them just to get 'em. Thankfully I have the guys name and his number, I'll be giving him a call. Secondly, I don't know where the stallion is at the moment... I have no clue if he is registered as a breeding stallion at the time she was bred, nor do I know if he is now. I'm currently trying to track his new owner down (as they all were relocated after being a rescue repo). I'm thinking finding him isn't going to be extremely hard. I'm calling the bank tomorrow and APHA. Going to ask what all I will need so I can get ready to gather or gather before the baby gets here. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get DNA from both Lena and Joker(sire), because I think this will be Lena's first foal registered because the idiot that kept breeding her never jogged down when they were born, didn't even have a clue when they were. Someone wish me luck on this.


I will be the first lol. GOOD LUCK! I definately at least reccomend getting her papers transferred before the foal drops, cause all the signing and stuff is based on the owners (who ever is on the papers) at the time of foaling! All that other stuff wont create such a big mess if its not done till after the foal is born! You have 90 days till after the foal is born before its registration fee goes up a tad. I don't believe you will have to DNA Lena. A mares DNA doesn't have to be on file to register one of their offspring only the stallions. Unless the offspring is over 10 like spice lol then you have to have to do parent verification and you have to have DNA both stallion and mare. If you give me both Lena's and Jokers registered names I can look up if his Dna is on file and if Lena has any registererd offspring! I can even look to see if Jokers ownership has been. transferred!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I will be the first lol. GOOD LUCK! I definately at least reccomend getting her papers transferred before the foal drops, cause all the signing and stuff is based on the owners (who ever is on the papers) at the time of foaling! All that other stuff wont create such a big mess if its not done till after the foal is born! You have 90 days till after the foal is born before its registration fee goes up a tad. I don't believe you will have to DNA Lena. A mares DNA doesn't have to be on file to register one of their offspring only the stallions. Unless the offspring is over 10 like spice lol then you have to have to do parent verification and you have to have DNA both stallion and mare. If you give me both Lena's and Jokers registered names I can look up if his Dna is on file and if Lena has any registererd offspring! I can even look to see if Jokers ownership has been. transferred!!!


I would love you if you did that!

Lena is- Sickem Doc O'Lena
Joker is- Pee Ridge Loudcloud

I'd love to know if I will have to do more work then I want to. I'll definitely call the bank tomorrow, I think last time we talked to them back in April he was supposively going to be mailing it.. that never happened.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug no problem! I will be back in a few minutes!


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint

@Dreamcatcher Arabians - your foals are going to be so cute! i can't wait to see them!

OK, can we PLEASE have a thread dedicated to all the foals of this breeding season? PLEEEAAASSEEE!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

ALittleBitOfSaint said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians - your foals are going to be so cute! i can't wait to see them!
> 
> OK, can we PLEASE have a thread dedicated to all the foals of this breeding season? PLEEEAAASSEEE!!


****. xD There is one going on. Just waiting for the babies to get here!

2012 Expected Foals, lots of anxiety running around this thread as foaling season is definitely coming up! One foal on the ground, plenty more to come.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ok Ladybug prepare to be mind blown lol!!!! 
"Sickum Doc'Olena" is her name emphasis on the u in sickum not an E! She was foaled on April 09, 1998 in California, she was conceived by Artificial Insemination which might mess with the whole DNA thing, she is registered Tobiano/Sorrel, she has been transferred ownership 3 times currently owned by Carlton D & Carissa of Duncan, Oklahoma, and they got her in 2000, which means the beastie has had the poor girl for 11 years! She doesn't have any registered offspring, but she has a full brother!!! His name is "Lenas Tuffy" and he is also a Tobiano/Sorrel and was born in 1999
Ok now for "Pee Ridge Loudcloud"... YAY he is listed as a breeding stallion, and it says he is Genetic Typed!!!! He is still under the owner ship of Carlton D Mitchell and has been since 2006... He is registered Overo/Black and was born on Saturday May 18th 1996, and was pasture bred. He has two foals he has sired that are registered "Loudcloud falcon" and " Pee Ridge Hankie Bee"

Hope this helped!!!!


----------



## Druydess

Ladybug2001 said:


> ****. xD There is one going on. Just waiting for the babies to get here!
> 
> 2012 Expected Foals, lots of anxiety running around this thread as foaling season is definitely coming up! One foal on the ground, plenty more to come.


We're working on it.. a few more months will begin the baby parade.. :wink: :clap:

:happydance:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Ok Ladybug prepare to be mind blown lol!!!!
> "Sickum Doc'Olena" is her name emphasis on the u in sickum not an E! She was foaled on April 09, 1998 in California, she was conceived by Artificial Insemination which might mess with the whole DNA thing, she is registered Tobiano/Sorrel, she has been transferred ownership 3 times currently owned by Carlton D & Carissa of Duncan, Oklahoma, and they got her in 2000, which means the beastie has had the poor girl for 11 years! She doesn't have any registered offspring, but she has a full brother!!! His name is "Lenas Tuffy" and he is also a Tobiano/Sorrel and was born in 1999
> Ok now for "Pee Ridge Loudcloud"... YAY he is listed as a breeding stallion, and it says he is Genetic Typed!!!! He is still under the owner ship of Carlton D Mitchell and has been since 2006... He is registered Overo/Black and was born on Saturday May 18th 1996, and was pasture bred. He has two foals he has sired that are registered "Loudcloud falcon" and " Pee Ridge Hankie Bee"
> 
> Hope this helped!!!!


I always get confused on the 'u' 'e' thing. That does helpt a lot. with him listed as a breeding stallion will I still need DNA..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

SunnyDraco-

Lovely mares and very nice stallion as well. What color did that foal at Shawnee's side end of being?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> I always get confused on the 'u' 'e' thing. That does helpt a lot. with him listed as a breeding stallion will I still need DNA..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope his DNA should be on file, but a quick ring to APHA will clear that up! If you go on the APHA web page on the left side of the page there should be a link on the side of the page that says " forms and downloads" or something to that extent. Do your self a favor lol and print out one that says registration application and one that says stallion breeding report. And start filling out what you can now. You will also need to print out a membership application. I got my membership online which I highly recommend( you will need a credit card) because its makes your paperwork easier, because there's places you have to put your id number in, and its hard to if you don't have one! Also you will be able to look up registration numbers online if you don't have a copy of their papers, or you could just ask me lol! Anyways since Lena was conceived with AI you may have to get her DNA'd but I'm not sure, Im not familiar with the AI rules.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Nope his DNA should be on file, but a quick ring to APHA will clear that up! If you go on the APHA web page on the left side of the page there should be a link on the side of the page that says " forms and downloads" or something to that extent. Do your self a favor lol and print out one that says registration application and one that says stallion breeding report. And start filling out what you can now. You will also need to print out a membership application. I got my membership online which I highly recommend( you will need a credit card) because its makes your paperwork easier, because there's places you have to put your id number in, and its hard to if you don't have one! Also you will be able to look up registration numbers online if you don't have a copy of their papers, or you could just ask me lol! Anyways since Lena was conceived with AI you may have to get her DNA'd but I'm not sure, Im not familiar with the AI rules.


 
I've never heard non-members have a harder time, I know you pay more. I have both Lena's and Joker's papers in copy form, it should have their ID numbers on it. I'll have to get on a different computer tomorrow to print out the application form, my computer isn't hooked up to the printer unlike all the other laptops in this house.. Thank you so much though, Kansas, helps me a lot. I'm thinking even if I don't need Joker's DNA I will still try and get ahold of his new owner, see if they plan on breeding him they know he has one standing foal for 2012.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

This Is Jokers Dam:








This is Jokers Sire:








Just thought I'd share its kinda neat!
Oh and that sounds like A plan! If they transfer his papers over to his new owners you will have to find them anyway! Whoever is his owner according to APHA records during the time of Lenas foaling has to sign your babies registration papers!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> This Is Jokers Dam:
> View attachment 83539
> 
> 
> This is Jokers Sire:
> View attachment 83540
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share its kinda neat!


That is neat! He looks a lot like his daddy.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> That is neat! He looks a lot like his daddy.


I found a baby pic of Lena too if i could figure out how to resize it!!! Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I found a baby pic of Lena too if i could figure out how to resize it!!! Suggestions anyone?


www.picnik.com is pretty easy to use.

Though, new issue. The stallion owner has to sign the paper... That is just wonderful.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Druydess said:


> SunnyDraco-
> 
> Lovely mares and very nice stallion as well. What color did that foal at Shawnee's side end of being?


Thank you, we are quite excited for the babies

Shawnee's filly is a beautiful black, four white feet and a unique facial marking. Registered half arab, but need to look into if she can be registered with the pinto registry as a breeding stock (her dam is double registered with the pinto registry)
Sirs Black Dawn Part-bred Arab
















This was taken near the beginning of December, covered in an early morning frost


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> www.picnik.com is pretty easy to use.
> 
> Though, new issue. The stallion owner has to sign the paper... That is just wonderful.


Yup! lol sorry! Thats why I said get Lena transferred into your name ASAP because Dam(Lena) owner does too!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Yup! lol sorry! Thats why I said get Lena transferred into your name ASAP because Dam(Lena) owner does too!


Yeah I know, I caught that pretty quickly. Sounds like the new owner of Joker hasn't transferred either. I'm going to be ****ed the bank guy threw them away after a year... Urgh. Should we take this to my thread? I feel like I'm taking up this one. Dx


----------



## Druydess

SunnyDraco said:


> Thank you, we are quite excited for the babies
> 
> Shawnee's filly is a beautiful black, four white feet and a unique facial marking. Registered half arab, but need to look into if she can be registered with the pinto registry as a breeding stock (her dam is double registered with the pinto registry)
> Sirs Black Dawn Part-bred Arab
> View attachment 83541
> 
> 
> View attachment 83542
> 
> 
> This was taken near the beginning of December, covered in an early morning frost


What a cutie.. wasn't sure if she stayed smokey or did go black..
Love her blaze- very unusual.. :wink:


----------



## cmarie

Druydess said:


> Yes, that was very interesting CMarie. What hardly horses and I love their look too. Your mare is a cutie. :wink:


Thank you Druydess and Spice Girl, they are great like horses,they are know as the horse in the pony suit.


----------



## Druydess

cmarie said:


> Thank you Druydess and Spice Girl, they are great like horses,they are know as the horse in the pony suit.


LOL- I just re-read my post..and of course I meant...hardy... sorry --long night.. :-o


----------



## cmarie

Druydess said:


> LOL- I just re-read my post..and of course I meant...hardy... sorry --long night.. :-o


No need I knew what you meant.


----------



## soenjer55

subbing.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lacey's bump this morning when she came in for breakfast. She's one dirty grey mare! Why is it the lightest ones are the biggest pigs?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

This is Vegas my trainer's mare.


----------



## Druydess

MHFQ ANd HunterJumper: great belly shots..

MH- the greys just KNOW how to get every possible bit of dirt on them.. I have a few and they are always spying new opportunities to be a black horse.. I think they have black-envy...


----------



## Ladybug2001

We are getting close.  Udder is all of a sudden booming, the foal is knocking to come out. Was hoping for last night, but we will get a foal when the weather is crappy all next week.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well Spice is officially 8 months Pregnant and definitely feeling it!!! I took this a few days ago


----------



## MangoRoX87

Are we sure Spice isnt having twins? lol she is HUGE.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> Are we sure Spice isnt having twins? lol she is HUGE.


Hahah she shouldnt be... but now i am second guessing that ultrasound lol!!!!


----------



## Druydess

OMG- spice is huge!! Is she having an elephant??


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess said:


> OMG- spice is huge!! Is she having an elephant??


Oh didnt you know?...Spice is an ELEPHANT! (even when shes not pregnant) It would only make sense for her to be attracted to other elephants! **** now im really starting to question whos baby daddy!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spice update taken today! ugh Look at that thing!!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lena will be "10" months pregnant tomorrow. Woop. 









Of course, she always has her head in the hay.


----------



## BellaMFT

Not the best picture but here is Bella. She is 7 months tomorrow. Just got a check up yesterday. Everything is looking good according the vet.


----------



## redlover01

gorgeous horse


----------



## Ladybug2001

Look who I caught in her dirty glory?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Look who I caught in her dirty glory?
> 
> View attachment 84961



SHES A BAY!!! **** who would of guess? Haha


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Look who I caught in her dirty glory?
> 
> View attachment 84961



SHES A BAY!!! **** who would of guessed?Haha

Oops sorry for the double post


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> SHES A BAY!!! **** who would of guessed?Haha
> 
> Oops sorry for the double post


****, I know right? Such a unique color. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

*Recent pics*

Everyone's mothers-to-be are getting quite large.. 

Mine, especially Chevelle, are also getting huge!

A few pics from today: 

Echo Empress: 7 months along..









BA Chevelle- 9 months:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Druy! I love your mares. Normally I don't like Arabians, but they are just beautiful.

I think Lena is about to pop... Foal can barely move anymore. A lot less movement and kicking from the little one. Think its running out of room in that huge belly of hers. Her attitude is definitely changing, her udder and stomach size are morphing... Not much longer, barely at all.


----------



## Druydess

Ladybug2001 said:


> Druy! I love your mares. Normally I don't like Arabians, but they are just beautiful.
> 
> I think Lena is about to pop... Foal can barely move anymore. A lot less movement and kicking from the little one. Think its running out of room in that huge belly of hers. Her attitude is definitely changing, her udder and stomach size are morphing... Not much longer, barely at all.


Thank you Ladybug! They were selected for their beauty, substance, breeding, and conformation. They're very sweet mares, not to mention BIG girls. 

Your girl HAS to pop soon!! She's has got to be miserable lugging that belly around!!:-o


----------



## Ladybug2001

They don't look like many of the arabians I've seen. I can easily see why they were selected. The foals are gonna be a beauties.

Hoping Lena will go... today I checked on her like always. Lifted her tail off to the side to take a peek. I went to put it back and she clamped it down to the side. I just can't predict anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Ladybug2001 said:


> They don't look like many of the arabians I've seen. I can easily see why they were selected. The foals are gonna be a beauties.
> 
> Hoping Lena will go... today I checked on her like always. Lifted her tail off to the side to take a peek. I went to put it back and she clamped it down to the side. I just can't predict anymore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks again.. I love Arabians with substance thought I do have a refined little beauty that is equally adored..

Hope she foals soon and that all occurs without difficulty..


----------



## Ladybug2001

Druydess said:


> Thanks again.. I love Arabians with substance thought I do have a refined little beauty that is equally adored..
> 
> Hope she foals soon and that all occurs without difficulty..


Same for you.  Happy foaling.


----------



## Druydess

A few more of my pregnant Ladies...
I admit- I am having such fun with these girls!


----------



## cmarie

I took this picture today of Toppa she's not due till mid March and she's already almost as wide as she is tall.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My goodness, cmarie.. she's going to have to be rolled to the hay pile!


----------



## cmarie

She's alpha so she rolls to what ever pile she wants. Some of it is winter fluff, but not all she always gets huge. She's real stocky to begin with.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lena needs some foaling vibes, y'all.


----------



## ZethaChance

cmarie: Oh my goodness, how adorable! She looks like a panda!

Druydess: Love your mares!

Dreamcatcher: Your stud is gorgeous!

If I can get the picture to work, this is my Friesian, Zetha. She's 8 mos in the picture, due April 23, but it's her first foal, so we could be a fair amount earlier or later. She's fairly baroque, so she doesn't have much of a bump to show off at this point. Maybe later? But Baby's definitely in there! 

Zetha is in foal to Anne 340, a gorgeous approved Friesian stallion who was awarded the Sport predicate for his success in dressage.




















And here's a link to some fabulous pictures of baby's sire, Anne:

Viewing Album: Anne 340 pictures by Cally

Can't wait to show off pictures of baby later this spring! Good luck everyone, it will be amazing to see your foals!


----------



## ZethaChance

Oops, sorry the pictures are so big!


----------



## Druydess

Zetha- Thank You!!

Your mare is stunning, and the Sire is exquisite.. love Friesians.. would love to have one one day..
Hope all goes well with her birth and be sure to post pics!!


----------



## jumanji321

cmarie said:


> I took this picture today of Toppa she's not due till mid March and she's already almost as wide as she is tall.


 
Awww! I burst out laughing when I saw this, she's so cute!


----------



## cmarie

jumanji321 said:


> Awww! I burst out laughing when I saw this, she's so cute!


Thanks, she's 13'2 ish so she's really big around, she wanted to be fed that's her feed me look.


----------



## cmarie

Thanks Zetha, she is cute and alot of fun to ride.


----------



## Crossover

Here's my two Spring girls. Bella due March 27th. Penny due April 7th. This fall is actually a late Nov pic but you can see Penny looking big even then. Second pic is Lady and third pic is the sire of Fall baby. He lost an eye while in training and was unable to show. 
Appy stallions can be seen here: Palisades Appaloosas Stallions Services
More on Khemo here:Stallions of SMA

Bella is having her 5th foal, 1st with me and I'm really excited. She is 16.3hh and bred to a black fewspot appaloosa whose 16.1 and throws long legged babies. Should be a TALL one. For the color genetic people we have Bella Ee Aa and Blue Ee aa Lp Lp and most likely Patn1.

Penny is a maiden mare. She is bred to a red roan fewspot appaloosa. I expect a more stock type from this combo. Color genetics - Penny ee AA, Junior ee AA Lp Lp not sure on the Patn1. 

Lady is not due till Sept. This will be her first purebred foal. She is bred to LEIC Khemo Bask. I think the Varian/ Khemo cross is always nice. Color Genetics: Lady Ee AA, Khemo: not confirmed yet, but most likely EE AA due to breeding history.


----------



## mudpie

Oooh! I'll take a picture of Gigi and Strawberry


----------



## Druydess

Crossover- lovely mares..very nice stallion..looking forward to seeing the foals.

Mudpie- pics are always a good thing..


----------



## Ladybug2001

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spices baby belly as of today! 2 and a half awfully long months to go! I think Spice better turn her oven down or my foal might come out a little over done!?!


----------



## WSArabians

This is my HC, Fire An Ice daughter. Bred to Rhocky Rhoad in May, confirmed in foal by ultrasound in October. She isn't showing very much. :l lol


----------



## Crossover

Druydess said:


> Crossover- lovely mares..very nice stallion..looking forward to seeing the foals.
> 
> Mudpie- pics are always a good thing..



Thanks... really excited for my Arab mare. This should be one fine foal. Crossing fingers for a filly which I plan on keeping.


----------



## Druydess

WS- Fire & Ice is related to my upcoming foals.. He's a brother to Golden Ecstasy.. Love the line!! Look forward to seeing that foal. She's a cutie!

A few pics from this week..pasture condition..
Belly shots at Sunset..


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here is my baby bump, not much to show considering we are at day 283 today!!! Ugh!!!










She was wet in the pic because she scratched herself turning into the barbwire fence with her butt. I hate barbwire!


----------



## Druydess

Trainer- she has it all sucked up so no one can see it..  You'll come out one morning and she'll look like a furry beach ball!


----------



## Celeste

These pictures bring back such nice memories from when I raised foals.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Druydess said:


> Trainer- she has it all sucked up so no one can see it..  You'll come out one morning and she'll look like a furry beach ball!


 
Yep, probably! We bought a round of some ok looking coastal and the horses are so used to alfalfa they are sticking their noses up at it!!! When she is stuffed full of hay and not limited, she looks about twice the size she is now in her belly. All that is foal in there, lol!!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Shawnee is now 217 days in foal 









and Dreamer is 233 days in foal 







^manure pile will be making its way to the garden soon :lol:


----------



## StellaIW

There are so many absolutely gorgeous mare's in this thread! The foals will be adorable. 

Very interesting to watch all the baby bumps too. 

Here's my mare, she's on 218 days now. 
Not showing much from the side, but she is is a first timer. And from behind, she looks like a ball. :lol:
She's in foal to a dutch palomino riding pony.


----------



## Crossover

StellaIW said:


> There are so many absolutely gorgeous mare's in this thread! The foals will be adorable.
> 
> Very interesting to watch all the baby bumps too.
> 
> Here's my mare, she's on 218 days now.
> Not showing much from the side, but she is is a first timer. And from behind, she looks like a ball. :lol:
> She's in foal to a dutch palomino riding pony.


That is one nice looking mare. I just may have to put her in my pasture


----------



## StellaIW

Crossover said:


> That is one nice looking mare. I just may have to put her in my pasture



Thank you, :lol: Well, then I know where too look if she goes missing. :wink: 

She's a keeper that's for sure. I've had her for 8 years, She's an old little lady now, 18 years. Time flies. :-|


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, she doesn't look 18! She looks great! Silly, but what breed is she? She isn't throwing off a QH vibe to me, lol. They are who I am most familiar with. Would she be a halflinger with a prettier head than most? I'm probably off a mile, lol!


----------



## StellaIW

trainerunlimited said:


> Wow, she doesn't look 18! She looks great! Silly, but what breed is she? She isn't throwing off a QH vibe to me, lol. They are who I am most familiar with. Would she be a halflinger with a prettier head than most? I'm probably off a mile, lol!


Thank you! Well she is in pretty good shape, for a 18 year old.

This is how she looked summer 2011. 










She's imported from the Netherlands and all of her papers went missing. I am the third owner she had here in Sweden, so we have no idea what breed she is.
But she's a fantastic jumper (jumping fences up to 130 cm) and has competed at national FEI level in dressage and attended the Swedish Team Championships 
for dressage ponies. So we decided to breed her anyways. We plan on competing in western next next year. 

She's probably a mix, I'm guessing that she has a tad Welsh Cob in her, but bit of Haflinger, New Forest and so on have been suggested.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lol, no wonder I didn't know what she was, lol. Awesome looking mare! Whatever she has in her is sure working for her in the right way! I'd breed her too with her being a nice, proven mare! Congrats!


----------



## Ladybug2001

No more baby bump from the back! Wonder how much longer she will make us all wait. Doesn't seem like much longer, best be watching our thread.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, shes changed a lot! Hopefully she will have that baby soon!!!


----------



## Druydess

Some lovely Ladies on this thread...we certainly have to have follow up foal pics... having a great time sharing everyone's pregnancies!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yes, I am SO excited to see all these cute babies!


----------



## StellaIW

Just wondering, what are you guys feeding your pregnant mares?  

Would be interesting to see if there are any differences between how we feed our pregnant mares here in Sweden, and how you feed your mares!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I feed my mare Mare and Foal pellet feed. Can't remember for the life of me who it is by at the moment.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I feed a regular performance feed that is 14% protein and 6% fat with mare plus and weight gain by farnam.


----------



## CowgirlK

Here's my mare, she's pregnant and sure is fat!  The second picture is somewhat hard to see but my phone's flash wasn't on. Lightened it up through picnik though! Hope it shows! That's the most recent picture I have of her. Going to see her this weekend!


----------



## trainerunlimited

What breed is she? A Welsh, perhaps?


----------



## StellaIW

Ladybug2001 and trainerunlimited, Thanks!

We use digestible protein when we look at the feed for horses here in Sweden. 

Do you make an Hay Analysis too? It's very important here, almost everyone does that now.

My mare eats enormous amount of hay, at least 35 lbs a day, of a very, very good quality. Lots of protein. 

2 lbs Dodson & Horrells Mare and Youngstock, 14 % protein
0,4 lbs Krafft Muskel (Muskel means Muscle, lol  ), 40% protein, 37% digestible protein. 
0,5 lbs KwikBet

No wonder she's like a ball!


----------



## ZethaChance

For those who are interested, I feed a combination Purina Ultium and Strategy and basically as much good quality grass hay as she wants. But this is my first mare in foal, so feel free to tell me if I'm doing something wrong! (This is what her previous owner fed her and all of her other pregnant mares.)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I feed Strategy until the last 90 days then I add Omolene 300. They have free choice grass hall all the time. 

Both of mine are HUGE and I think they're consulting as to when to drop. KB looked like she was going to on Monday night but no, not last night either but Dreamlet started acting like she's going to go soon......so we'll see. KB's due date is the 10th and Dreamlet the 14th, so we'll see how they do. We had been having unseasonably warm weather and now the weather has changed to more normal winter weather and with the full moon and storm last night, I thought for sure KB at least would pop. 

Another sleepless night......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I feed Progressive's ProAdvantage line and use DAC's Breeder's Choice Plus supplement. (won't share amounts as you must be extremely precise with the balance, it's one that you need to have consultation with vet or nutritionist) Mine also gets free choice tim/orchard hay.


----------



## CowgirlK

trainerunlimited said:


> What breed is she? A Welsh, perhaps?


She is actually POA I believe. She has the colorings of a Appaloosa, but I don't think she is a Welsh. So a Pony of the America's or a POA X Appaloosa.  I am not sure because there are no papers on her. The previous owners did not have papers either. :? So that is my guess.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yep, she is the size of a poa, didn't think of that, lol!


----------



## CowgirlK

Thats okay! I love the POA's!  I love their coat colors it's absolutely gorgeous and they have a great temperament! Well my mare does anyways! And learn quite quickly, I can't wait to see her baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

SunnyDraco said:


> Shawnee is now 217 days in foal
> View attachment 86895
> 
> 
> 
> and Dreamer is 233 days in foal
> View attachment 86896
> 
> ^manure pile will be making its way to the garden soon :lol:



Sadly, I won't be able to continue posting pictures of Dreamer's baby bump. She lost the filly she had this morning, born 3 months early. When my mom called the vet, they said that they had been getting many calls this year of miscarried foals 

Praying everything goes well with Shawnee and all the other expecting mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Aww,SunnyDraco,I'm sorry to hear that!  My mare lost her foal two years in a row,one miscarriage,one still born,so I know how hard it can be,especially when you've waited for so long. Did the vet say what is causing all these miscarriages?


----------



## Druydess

Very sorry to hear this Sunny.. My prayers are with you and hope the mare is recovering well..


----------



## SunnyDraco

I'll ask my mom what the vet says after he checks Dreamer out. Dreamer hadn't passed everything yet which is one of the reasons why he is coming out. My mom sent me pictures of her baby, and she would have been beautiful. Due to the large amount of lower lip white and bottom heavy blaze, I really think my mom has some purebred arab splash carriers. 

Hope my mom makes sure the vet checks Shawnee out too while he is already there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So very sorry Sunny... I hope everything goes well with your other mare. As like many others my prayers are with you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SunnyDraco said:


> Sadly, I won't be able to continue posting pictures of Dreamer's baby bump. She lost the filly she had this morning, born 3 months early. When my mom called the vet, they said that they had been getting many calls this year of miscarried foals
> 
> Praying everything goes well with Shawnee and all the other expecting mares.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry to hear  The mare made it out okay though??


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dreamer is doing well, the vet pulled the placenta out and she will go to the vet on Monday for a check up. The vet said that her placenta looked very unhealthy. And then Dreamer gets to go to the vet again when she has her first cycle to do a culture to make sure everything is good for getting rebred. Dreamer is looking for her baby, standing where she had given birth and is fully bagged up. She was not any where near starting to bag up yesterday, but she is now. My mom told the vet that she would be more than happy to take an orphan foal, if they knew of any. The other miscarriages the vet has been called for have been for different reasons, including a twin pregnancy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowgirlK

Oh SunnyDraco I'm sorry to hear this!  My prayers are with you also. I hope everything goes okay with Dreamer's vet appts and everything goes okay with Shawnee.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh, I'm so sorry Sunny. I hope your other mare continues through her pregnancy with no problems!


----------



## doubleopi

So sorry to hear about the loss. 
I don't know if you've thought about it, but you might consider milking her, at least for the colostrum...either for just in case your other baby you're expecting needs it or maybe donate it? Just a thought. Then at least something good could come of the loss.


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Sadly, I won't be able to continue posting pictures of Dreamer's baby bump. She lost the filly she had this morning, born 3 months early. When my mom called the vet, they said that they had been getting many calls this year of miscarried foals
> 
> Praying everything goes well with Shawnee and all the other expecting mares.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh Lord, that's heartbreaking. :-(
I'll be keeping her in mind for a full recovery, and your other mares for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Awww, Sunny I'm sorry. :/ Hope she does okay with the culture, also praying for everything to be fine with Shawnee. I wish you luck.


----------



## SunnyDraco

The filly was buried last night, Dreamer is getting her medicine and will see the vet in 2 days. 

On the positive side, if everything works out with Dreamer, we will be able to breed her for a mid to late March 2013 baby. Maybe my mom can finally have her ultimate dream horse then or something close to it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Our wait is over for Lena's foal!

Check him out, will update pictures in the morning when she is settled.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/lenas-foaling-thread-95035/page93/#post1354588


----------



## ZethaChance

SunnyDraco, I'm so sorry for your loss. Let me join the others in wishing that everything goes well for your other mare!

Ladybug...Congratulations! How exciting! I can't wait for details!


----------



## cmarie

I'm so sorry for your loss and hope all works out fine for the mare and your mom.


----------



## CowgirlK

The wait is OVER! Awe! He is adorable!  Congratulations Ladybug2001 and Lena! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Sunny, I'm so sorry to hear of Dreamer's miscarriage. I hope she heals 100% and goes on to a healthy pregnancy for 2013. 

Khadraja Bey foaled a darling little colt on the 8th but due to some issues, I held back on announcing it. The foal was actually 2 days early and was born about 8 pm in a muddy pasture. Due to rushing inside to clean him up and feed him colostrum I didn't get pics right away. He's been in the hospital since the 9th, either failure of transfer or he sucked up a bug in the pasture. His IgG was under 400 so he was given plasma and rechecked, still under 400, so transfused again. This time he went up over 800 and has held there ever since. He's been on 2 very strong antibiotics to prevent/stop joint ill as we noticed some effusion around his joints. The good news is, he has never spiked a fever, his WBC's remained within normal limits and never spiked and he's not been lame at all. He's remained bright, alert and hungry throughout and Momma is doing very well also. I'm very hopeful that he can come home tomorrow and very excited to see him fill out. Here are a few pics from my cell phone camera taken at the hospital, you can see he's a cute little beggar in spite of my less than stellar photography skills. 




























He's less than 48 hrs old in these pics, so I'm hoping he'll be a bit more unfolded and filled out in the next batch. I'm considering calling him Khodakhrome DCA for all the white.


----------



## sierrams1123

can not wait to see all the babies 


SunnyDraco: I am so sorry for your lose.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Yay Dreamcatcher!!! So glad everything is working out with your little guy! Hope all stays well he is a cutie! His little face is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Celeste

Dreamcatcher, you no doubt saved that baby's life by being on top of things. Great job!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow Dream, you need to give a high five to your mare! Look at those legs, hes a bundle of cuteness! I'm glad everything is going well with him and agree with Celeste, you did save that boy!!!! Congrats!


----------



## cmarie

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Sunny, I'm so sorry to hear of Dreamer's miscarriage. I hope she heals 100% and goes on to a healthy pregnancy for 2013.
> 
> Khadraja Bey foaled a darling little colt on the 8th but due to some issues, I held back on announcing it. The foal was actually 2 days early and was born about 8 pm in a muddy pasture. Due to rushing inside to clean him up and feed him colostrum I didn't get pics right away. He's been in the hospital since the 9th, either failure of transfer or he sucked up a bug in the pasture. His IgG was under 400 so he was given plasma and rechecked, still under 400, so transfused again. This time he went up over 800 and has held there ever since. He's been on 2 very strong antibiotics to prevent/stop joint ill as we noticed some effusion around his joints. The good news is, he has never spiked a fever, his WBC's remained within normal limits and never spiked and he's not been lame at all. He's remained bright, alert and hungry throughout and Momma is doing very well also. I'm very hopeful that he can come home tomorrow and very excited to see him fill out. Here are a few pics from my cell phone camera taken at the hospital, you can see he's a cute little beggar in spite of my less than stellar photography skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's less than 48 hrs old in these pics, so I'm hoping he'll be a bit more unfolded and filled out in the next batch. I'm considering calling him Khodakhrome DCA for all the white.


he's cute congrats glad he's doing better now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

It was kind of funny, I knew that mare was going to deliver, so I had gone out to make sure her stall was immaculate and ready. Once I was done and had laid dinner for her, I went out to let her in. She had just been at her stall door and now........nowhere! So I ran out in the pasture and was just in time to see her go down and OUT squirted that colt. He barely had time to hit the ground and mom was up and broke the umbilicus. I hollered for my husband and kept on running. We grabbed him up and started back to the barn and then cleaned him up and dipped his umbilical stump with 2% iodine. I called the vet who didn't seem concerned but I had a gut feeling. I always take them in within the first 24 hrs for a 'well baby check' anyway, but I was there early on Thursday morning. Funny thing is, he never once acted off. Once he got the hang of getting up and down, he was up, down and all around eating all night. I'm just glad I take them in anyhow and I never just trust that they've gotten all the antibodies. He's the first one I've had who had a low IgG, but I'm glad it's a habit I've gotten into.


----------



## WSArabians

He's a star, Dreamcatcher! congrats on the wonderful fella!


----------



## StellaIW

Everyone! Have you thought of any names for your foals yet?


----------



## StellaIW

He's stunning! Congrats Dreamcatcher!


----------



## Druydess

Lovely boy DC!! What a sweet face!!


----------



## ZethaChance

Yay for Dreamcatcher and KB! Congratulations, and I hope the new little one keeps getting better and better. 

As far as names go...gosh, that could be it's own thread! Mine have to start with an M, N, or O for my registry, so for mine I'm thinking either Merel (Dutch for blackbird, appropriate two ways for a Friesian) or Nautilus, nickname Nox, and for a filly I have a bunch of options: Nocturne or Nautica (Nox again), Oceana (Ana), Minuet (Minny), or Margaretta (Dutch again, Meg or Maggie). I'd love opinions or input!


----------



## StellaIW

Maybe someone shoud start a thread for foal names?


----------



## WSArabians

One more pic (please excuse the...BAD positioning...LOL) of Gold. 
Bred to this guy:









Name is gonna depend on gender and colour!
They switched, for some reason. Mare is on the bottom! Man, she looks goofy! LOL


----------



## ZethaChance

Haha, I don't have to worry too much about the color question! Unless of course I end up with a very rare chestnut! That will be cause for some quick thinking!

Ok Stella, I'm off to start a name thread...


----------



## Druydess

Wow- what a looker WS!!

Zetha-- great names...good idea for the foal name thread...will have to join in when mine arrive..


----------



## Druydess

Baby Bump pics from yesterday:

Her Woolliness- Echo Empress- 8th month:


















BA Chevelle: beginning of 10th month:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Whew, they look like they'll be ready to go in no time!


----------



## Druydess

trainerunlimited said:


> Whew, they look like they'll be ready to go in no time!


LOL- I KNOW!! Chevelle is friggin HUGE already!! with 2 months to go and she's a BIG mare-- 15.2.. I think she's having a rhino.. :-o


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess said:


> LOL- I KNOW!! Chevelle is friggin HUGE already!! with 2 months to go and she's a BIG mare-- 15.2.. I think she's having a rhino.. :-o



Well it was already decided Spice was having an Elephant baby so a rhino is totally plausible! Lol


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hows your mare doing Kansas? Its been at least two days since we've talked about either of ours, lol!


----------



## Druydess

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Well it was already decided Spice was having an Elephant baby so a rhino is totally plausible! Lol


LOL Kansas-- mixed Equi-derms... lol..

I need to start a Chevelle foaling thread- but I don't think I can take the wait...lol---maybe I'll wait 'til the last week... :roll:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Hows your mare doing Kansas? Its been at least two days since we've talked about either of ours, lol!


Oh you know lol shes just waddling about  2 more months to go, the foal will almost double in size and I don't know how she can get any bigger! There has been so much excitement with Ladybugs colt... I thought I would wait with my 9 months 3 days pregnant mare update lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess said:


> LOL Kansas-- mixed Equi-derms... lol..
> 
> I need to start a Chevelle foaling thread- but I don't think I can take the wait...lol---maybe I'll wait 'til the last week... :roll:


HAHA! To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if she had some little hybrid growing in there LOL She is so big! Your mare is looking mighty curvy too!  To be honest I couldn't wait to start my foaling thread hence me starting it with like 3 months to go! If it weren't for his thread my family would of probably disowned me by now! Spice is all I can think, and talk about!


----------



## snowynkate

sorry for your loss sunny thats sad fingers x for a healthy foal in 2013 and healthy foals for all the other mares .


----------



## trainerunlimited

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Oh you know lol shes just waddling about  2 more months to go, the foal will almost double in size and I don't know how she can get any bigger! There has been so much excitement with Ladybugs colt... I thought I would wait with my 9 months 3 days pregnant mare update lol


 
Haha, me too! Glad all is going well though! I'm excited we are under the two month mark for mine, but her udder hasn't changed yet, lol. Ladybug's colt is just too cute!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Glory continues to grow while on a strict diet -apples and treats are rare 










Shawnee got an ultrasound and the placenta is looking nice and healthy. But baby was out of view so no trying to peek at gender... Little stinker :lol:

Dreamer is doing very well, got flushed twice and will come back for a culture when she starts her first cycle. She was also very relaxed about the visit to the vet, thus resting her head on the boss' back :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Aww, looks like she is doing well, thats great!!! I love that picture too, lol!


----------



## SunnyDraco

trainerunlimited said:


> Aww, looks like she is doing well, thats great!!! I love that picture too, lol!


She is still acting a little depressed, but my mom has seen her and another mare already taking interest in the stallion that is out of reach. I think they are keeping an eye on him for when they come in heat. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

SunnyDraco said:


> She is still acting a little depressed, but my mom has seen her and another mare already taking interest in the stallion that is out of reach. I think they are keeping an eye on him for when they come in heat. :lol:


Hopefully, she'll bounce back and be wooed by an elusive boy.. :wink:


----------



## Rumonek

Here are mine from this year, minus my miniature mare... I would really have to back up to fit her in a snapshot 

First up is Lu-Nor Tiffany Due April 15th. Wish I would have snapped some photos today- I swear she's nearly doubled in size just this last week or two. This mare made me worried throughout her last pregnancy because she stayed so small... until the last second.









And please, pardon the mud. One day we are 29 degrees and the next we are at 40 degrees. I'm hoping that the mud will be gone early this year in time for my babies.










Nadira is in foal to a beautiful Golden Champagne Appy stallion- for a hopeful FIRST ever Appy-Marked Half-Arabian champagne foal. (registered)









Next up is Luv Watch Me Sparkle. She is due April 1st in foal to an exotic AK, SE Arabian stallion IBN El Norus. This is her first foal. (This foal is available in-utero!)


















Last but certainly not least, EHT Rumor Has It- my multi champion NSH mare Due May 13th and in foal to Khartoon Khlassic. (This foal is available in-utero!!)

















The National-Champion producing sire, Khartoon Khlassic:


----------



## Rumonek

Druydess said:


> Another pic of BA Chevelle and her "bump"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Golden Ecstasy- the Sire they're bred to:


Love this guy!
I forgot to post my girls' pedigree info for you.
Lu-Nor Tiffany is by Lu-Nor HotnBlack (endurance and race winner) and out of Lu-Nor Elegant, daughter of Nykoli+/ (7X Stakes winner, track record setter) and out of the stakes winner Lu-Nors Elite. Lu-nor Tiffany Arabian

Luv Watch Me Sparkle is sired by Multi-Champion Halter, EP, and Hunter stallion Lu-Nor Dynasty, by Lu-Nors Sahhar another multi-champion Halter and EP stallion. She is out of a race-winning mare, Bobbies Luv, by Bobbies Ransom+, by Bobbies Sam+/- both exceptional race-winning stallions.
Luv Watch Me Sparkle Arabian

EHT Rumor Has It is by multi-champion producing stallion (Saddlebred) EH Trinity Fire. She is out of a multi-champion producing dam (Arabian) who is by Avatar Al Sufi and out of a Shaikh Al Badi daughter. (double SAB g.daughter)
Eht Rumor Has It National Show


----------



## StellaIW

My mare on 230 days, still not showing from the side. The vet will have to take a look at her when he gets here next time. She was confirmed pregnant at 140 days, but she's a maiden, maybe that's why she's not showing much.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spices baby (elephant) bump 280 days


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

StellaIW said:


> My mare on 230 days, still not showing from the side. The vet will have to take a look at her when he gets here next time. She was confirmed pregnant at 140 days, but she's a maiden, maybe that's why she's not showing much.


These Pictures are BEAUTIFUL! What kind of camera were they taken with? Very pretty girl,and I think she may be as wide as she is long  Gotta love baby bellies! ****


----------



## StellaIW

Thank you! I have a Nikon D90. 

Haha, yeah we call her "Fru Boll", in English that would be something like "Mrs Ball" Lol. 

A little bonus of her pretty head.


----------



## ZethaChance

Stella, I'm so in love with your mare!


----------



## CowgirlK

Stella so am I! Beautiful pictures! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## ZethaChance

Ok, I'm going to ask what might seem like a dumb question, but this is my first foal...how do you wrap a tail? Do I need to buy a tail wrap? Can I just use vet-wrap? When we get close, do I just do it every night? Help!


----------



## trainerunlimited

You can sure enough use vet wrap. The only thing you need to watch for is to not snug it up too tight. I know a mare who is less one tail now because of lack of oxygen for a couple days to her tail! I also would keep it wrapped all the time, just maybe when you are expecting her to drop it at night, take it off frequently and check out the tail, making sure she still has feeling. Thats what I was taught anyways, lol! I plan on using vet wrap instead of the tail wraps, I really don't like the ones I've seen.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

ZethaChance said:


> Ok, I'm going to ask what might seem like a dumb question, but this is my first foal...how do you wrap a tail? Do I need to buy a tail wrap? Can I just use vet-wrap? When we get close, do I just do it every night? Help!


ughh... My mare will NOT keep a "real" tail wrap on... I swear shes Houdini!


----------



## ZethaChance

Thanks guys!


----------



## Celeste

Just don't wrap it so tight that you cut the circulation off.


----------



## ZethaChance

Ok, so yes to vetwrap, no to doing it too tight. Thanks!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Just like legs wraps, don't make it too tight. The advantage to vet wrap is that it clings well and it doesn't take much to get the job done. We used vet wrap last year to wrap the mare's tail for hand breeding.


----------



## cmarie

about 30 more days to go for Toppa.


----------



## countryryder

Here's a look at Quoya's baby bump.She at around 7 1/2 months.


----------



## ZethaChance

Officially nine months today! If we ever have another dry day, I'll get some pictures, Zetha definitely has a bump now


----------



## trainerunlimited

WOOWHOO!!! Josie is officially at 300 days as well and super miserable, lol!


----------



## Druydess

LOVE all the baby bumps...what a great commentary on all our babies...


----------



## WSArabians

Hey Druydes, when are you shipping Chevelle this way?? :-D


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Hey Druydes, when are you shipping Chevelle this way?? :-D


LOL WS!! I'm thinkin' I'll be hanging on to that little gem.. :wink:

But, I am very glad you like her! :thumbsup:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> LOL WS!! I'm thinkin' I'll be hanging on to that little gem.. :wink:
> 
> But, I am very glad you like her! :thumbsup:


LOL Ah well, thought Id try. She is almost exactly the type of mare I'm looking for, just needs a belly spot!
IF you ever get tired of her... Lol


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> LOL Ah well, thought Id try. She is almost exactly the type of mare I'm looking for, just needs a belly spot!
> IF you ever get tired of her... Lol


She's nice, isn't she?? I am very fortunate to have her.. But-- there will be more foals..:happydance::happydance:
If she is ever on the market- you have first dibbs.. :wink:
Thank you so much for the great compliment of wanting her in your barn..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I have one more Cloney foal, born the day after Dreamlet foaled her filly. Innishfael Blessing also gave us a darling little girl, we're thinking Tiara DCA for her name, she acts like the crown princess and my husband is quite smitten with her! She's Cloney's first 1/2 Arabian foal!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I braid the mare's tail and then put the braid in an old sock, then pull it up as high on the tail bone as I can. I use the folded braid as padding (like using a pillow wrap) so that I can't wrap the vet wrap too tight. I go around the top of the sock a couple of times, then up to catch any hair that isn't covered by the sock and back down around the top of the sock again and then cut the wrap and finish off. I use about 1/3 of a roll of vet wrap and I can leave the wrap on for several days without any worries, if need be.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

OOOPSY, looks like I forgot to post Dreamlet's foal's pic! Dreamy foaled on Feb 15, so we got a colt on the 8th, filly the 15th and filly the 16th. Here's Dreamlet's little girl:










Forgive the placenta wrapped around her leg, she hadn't passed it yet, but you can see how I do a tail wrap in this pic. 

We're thinking Dream Diva DCA for this little girl.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Shes adorable!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

They are all adorable! DreamCatcher.. Tiara's (I will call her that for now if you don't mind) face white is really cool... it almost looks like a warriors face paint... she obviously trying to tell you will have some fight in her  Im assuming "Cloney" is her sire? If so I would love a pic she sure is a Cutie!


----------



## ZethaChance

Dreamcatcher, thank you so much for the step-by-step instructions, I really appreciate them, they are just what I need! Zetha has a ton of tail, so I'll see what I can do. Your new foals are absolutely lovely, congratulations!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

@Kansas = Yes, Cloney (svs Il Divo) is the sire of all 3 foals. They are his first foal crop and we're pretty pleased. I'm the world's worst photographer and they even survived my gawd awful picture attempts! LOL! Not sure what pic you're asking for though, a pic of Cloney? Or the foal? 

Thanks everyone for your very kind comments on the bebes!


----------



## StellaIW

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have one more Cloney foal, born the day after Dreamlet foaled her filly. Innishfael Blessing also gave us a darling little girl, we're thinking Tiara DCA for her name, she acts like the crown princess and my husband is quite smitten with her! She's Cloney's first 1/2 Arabian foal!


She's quite the looker! Adorable!


----------



## StellaIW

234 days gone, about 96 to go for my mare. Her belly gets bigger every dag, showing a lot from behind, almost nothing from the side though.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> @Kansas = Yes, Cloney (svs Il Divo) is the sire of all 3 foals. They are his first foal crop and we're pretty pleased. I'm the world's worst photographer and they even survived my gawd awful picture attempts! LOL! Not sure what pic you're asking for though, a pic of Cloney? Or the foal?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your very kind comments on the bebes!


I meant Cloney  I love seeing the whole equation LOL especially with horses, its cool to look for similar features in babies...plus I'm sure he is a handsome boy based on how adorable those foals are  and I think your pictures are lovely haha and it definitely helps if your subject is photogenic (which Tiara seems to be) If you haven't already noticed shes my favorite  Have you decided what her barn name is going to be yet?


----------



## trainerunlimited

A quick pic of Josie's belly. She has exploded in the past couple weeks or so! Today is day 302, 40 more to go!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Here you go. SVS Il Divo aka Cloney Padroney. Don't have a barn name yet for Tiara, she'll name herself pretty soon probably! Cloney was Cloney from day one because he looks so much like his grand dad *Padron. His colt is nicknamed Schnickelfritz or Fritzy and Princess is Dreamlet's filly's nickname. All because of attitudes they're displaying. Tiara is still so new I haven't found anything she does consistantly yet.


----------



## Druydess

He is one FINE boy DC!! You should be a very proud mamma!! :wink::thumbsup:


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> A quick pic of Josie's belly. She has exploded in the past couple weeks or so! Today is day 302, 40 more to go!


Wow,I didn't think she could get any bigger,but I guess she can..She's going to explode pretty soon!


----------



## MidniteVikhtory

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Here you go. SVS Il Divo aka Cloney Padroney. Don't have a barn name yet for Tiara, she'll name herself pretty soon probably! Cloney was Cloney from day one because he looks so much like his grand dad *Padron. His colt is nicknamed Schnickelfritz or Fritzy and Princess is Dreamlet's filly's nickname. All because of attitudes they're displaying. Tiara is still so new I haven't found anything she does consistantly yet.


Cloney is so handsome! He sure did take after *Padron as you said without a doubt.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SO flipping pretty DC! NO WANDER TIARA IS A STUNNER!!!!


----------



## Druydess

Few pics from today.. A Tale of Two Bellies..


----------



## trainerunlimited

Cute!!! Their bellies are getting larger =)


----------



## BellaMFT

Picture from yesterday. 253 days in foal.


----------



## Druydess

She's coming along nicely Bella!!


----------



## WSArabians

foaling season needs to hurry up!!
May can't get here soon enough... LOL


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> foaling season needs to hurry up!!
> May can't get here soon enough... LOL


I agree!! Even April seems forever... :wink:
Chevelle seems to be cooking me a big one!!


----------



## WSArabians

What are your plans for her baby? If you get a filly that looks like her, I may be interested....


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> What are your plans for her baby? If you get a filly that looks like her, I may be interested....


I am fairly sure we're going to get one with size, type, and lots of chrome. As of now- I am hope to have her, and Echo Empress' foal to be of sufficient quality to retain for my showing/breeding program as I very much admire the Phara breeding/prepotence, as well as each mares outstanding bloodlines and personal qualities.
However, we have an exciting coming announcement that will add to our breeding program, so things may change. I would certainly consider you as an outstanding home and will be happy to discuss this further in the future.
Thanks so much for your interest WS! I'm very honored to be considered as a contender for an upcoming foal.


----------



## Rumonek

I feel your guys' pain... seems like April is so far off!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Rumonek said:


> I feel your guys' pain... seems like April is so far off!


So so soooooo far lol I guess I can be patient though... definately don't wanna see any premature babies:?


----------



## Druydess

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> So so soooooo far lol I guess I can be patient though... definately don't wanna see any premature babies:?


Same here... our foals will be here before you know it.. :wink:


----------



## StellaIW

My mare is now on 240 days, she's gonna topple over any time now... lol, she's now as wide as she is tall.










But still no babybump from the side. :-|









I'm going to call the vet tomorrow, asking if he thinks we should do a check up, to see if she's still in foal, since she's not showing anything from the side. Perhaps she's just fat? :-|


----------



## Celeste

She looks bumpy to me.........


----------



## StellaIW

Celeste said:


> She looks bumpy to me.........


She's huge from behind, but from the side? I think she just looks fat and untrained. :-|


----------



## Druydess

StellaIW said:


> She's huge from behind, but from the side? I think she just looks fat and untrained. :-|


I can definitely see a baby in there.. :wink:


----------



## countryryder

Her bulge seems to be sitting a little low to just be a hay belly,and she's got that sunken dip behind her hip bones that preggo mares tend to get,so I'm guessing there's a babe in there,hopefully!


----------



## ZethaChance

Oh, good luck Stella! Fingers crossed that everything is completely ok for your beauty.


----------



## trainerunlimited

StellaIW said:


> She's huge from behind, but from the side? I think she just looks fat and untrained. :-|


 
I had the opposite problem, haha. Josie, my mare, is over 300 days now and is showing from the side, but not from behind at all, lol. I don't think you have to worry, she looks bred. It is always a good thing to relieve your mind though. I had my mare palpated to see if she was still bred right when I joined the forum because people thought she wasn't, lol.


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone!

Called my vet today. He just laughed at me (I call him all the time lol.) and said 
"Of course she's bred!" but he will be over to give her a shot next week so, he will take a look at her then.


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I am fairly sure we're going to get one with size, type, and lots of chrome. As of now- I am hope to have her, and Echo Empress' foal to be of sufficient quality to retain for my showing/breeding program as I very much admire the Phara breeding/prepotence, as well as each mares outstanding bloodlines and personal qualities.
> However, we have an exciting coming announcement that will add to our breeding program, so things may change. I would certainly consider you as an outstanding home and will be happy to discuss this further in the future.
> Thanks so much for your interest WS! I'm very honored to be considered as a contender for an upcoming foal.



So what's this exciting news?! :-D


----------



## WSArabians

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> So so soooooo far lol I guess I can be patient though... definately don't wanna see any premature babies:?


I wouldnt mind pulling mine out to see what Gold is having, then shoving it back in to finish.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

WSArabians said:


> I wouldnt mind pulling mine out to see what Gold is having, then shoving it back in to finish.


**** IF ONLY!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## countryryder

Those who have new foals and those who will be,feel free to show off your new babies on the Foals Of 2012 thread! It would be neat to have compilation of babies all in one place for us to ohh and ahh over..


----------



## Druydess

countryryder said:


> Those who have new foals and those who will be,feel free to show off your new babies on the Foals Of 2012 thread! It would be neat to have compilation of babies all in one place for us to ohh and ahh over..


I'm sure many of us will do just that...


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> So what's this exciting news?! :-D


You are an impatient one,hmmm?? :wink:

There will be an official announcement in the future, but suffice it to say that we have an outstanding addition to our farm, one I thought out of my reach- and look forward to exciting things to come.. :happydance:


----------



## New_image

*Baby update:*

Enjoying all of the updates, your girls are so lovely.
Stella I cannot wait for your foal, your mare and the sire are gorgeous! Maybe it was already meantioned but... plans for your baby? That and I want your camera.

One of my mares has hit a mile stone! Zavraina is finally at 300 days :happydance: she has totally lost her butt and has started to bag up. 









Jinx is 9 months.









Gah! I'm thankful that we do not do this yearly, our last foal was in 2005. This wait is so.loooooooooooong....


----------



## cmarie

WSArabians said:


> I wouldnt mind pulling mine out to see what Gold is having, then shoving it back in to finish.


If only they could the ultra sounds in color.


----------



## trainerunlimited

cmarie said:


> If only they could the ultra sounds in color.


 
Wouldn't that be a trip!


----------



## karebear444

No expectant baby for my mare, but my other half wants to bred her to a Gypsy Vanner next year.


----------



## Druydess

Few pics of Ellie today.. 10 months...pasture condition and not set up..


----------



## WSArabians

Gorgeous!

Got a few snaps of my fat old girl when I went to visit. Please excuse her ugliness... She can look prettier. LOL


----------



## StellaIW

My mare is doing some serious baking! Her belly has gone from "hay-belly" to babybump bumpy, in just a few days. 










Now my vet is really going to laugh at me for worrying about the baby when he get's here...


----------



## Celeste

To WSArabians: She is not ugly. She is beautiful!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Haha I havent updated with pics in awhile so... HAHAHA I couldn't resist its such a funny picture  and everyone thought it was a joke when we decided she was carrying an elephant!!!


----------



## countryryder

WOWZERS! That is one large belly! lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

countryryder said:


> WOWZERS! That is one large belly! lol


I don't know why... but I just have this feeling its going to be a big one  Lol its such a silly notion right I mean because she doesn't even look pregnant? haha kidding


----------



## countryryder

I must agree;I have no idea why you would think such a thing! Pfft,like seriously,look at her;do you honestly think a baby could be hiding in there with her so slim?? Some serious growth is going to have to happen around that mare's midsection before I would even think she may be preggo.  Haha


----------



## doubleopi

I will lol if it's tiny and all that size is water.


----------



## countryryder

Sequoya after she had a nice roll in the dirt.  She's at roughly 250 days.


----------



## Druydess

All of these Ladies are lovely Matrons and not ugly in the least! I look forward to all the collective histories of these lovelies, and their unique histories, as well as their special persons' influences on their lives..
What a great way to bind together as a community with a common tie and a common talking point. What better way to discuss a subject we all love and can benefit from?


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> To WSArabians: She is not ugly. She is beautiful!


Haha... for an ex-halter mare, she's goofy looking right now. I'll blame it all on the winter fur. :lol:
The lady I bought her from in South Dakota rescued her a few years ago from a hoarder who wouldn't feed her but wouldn't let her go - about 400lbs underweight and had a foal at side. Maybe it was stress. LOL
I still love her, though, and am glad to finally give her a forever home where she won't have to worry anymore. 
You should see my coming three year old. She's **** near the ugliest thing I've ever seen. :shock: LOL I still love my fugly ponies, though. 

Gold when she was in shape:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Haha... for an ex-halter mare, she's goofy looking right now. I'll blame it all on the winter fur. :lol:
> The lady I bought her from in South Dakota rescued her a few years ago from a hoarder who wouldn't feed her but wouldn't let her go - about 400lbs underweight and had a foal at side. Maybe it was stress. LOL
> I still love her, though, and am glad to finally give her a forever home where she won't have to worry anymore.
> You should see my coming three year old. She's **** near the ugliest thing I've ever seen. :shock: LOL I still love my fugly ponies, though.
> 
> Gold when she was in shape:


She is just lovely!


----------



## Celeste

I look better when I am in shape too!
She is beautiful.
You talk about one of your babies being ugly. Well I have raised several that were late bloomers. The ugly ducklings that became the swans. I am sure your babies are all lovely.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

This is my mare that we bred late (October) so hoping she is bred, think i'm seeing a belly form. 



















This is one of the other broodies who is due at the end of April


















This is the other that is due in the beginning of April, the pics do her no justice she is WAY bigger lol.


----------



## Rumonek

Here is my maiden mare from yesterday. Due April 1st


----------



## Druydess

All lovely! And very round!! 

It won't be long now- my chestnut mare just started bagging up today..
The countdown begins..


----------



## Druydess

Before the baby dropped- but sweet nonetheless!


----------



## Rumonek

Druydess said:


> All lovely! And very round!!
> 
> It won't be long now- my chestnut mare just started bagging up today..
> The countdown begins..


Three of my four have milk now as well... we can be support for one another


----------



## sommsama09

:wink: Im Just Subbing for the foals - obsidian that last pic you posted is STUNNING :shock::!:


----------



## Druydess

Rumonek said:


> Three of my four have milk now as well... we can be support for one another


Sounds great to me.. the "nearly new mommy support group.":clap:


----------



## WSArabians

Gosh, we got some fat mama's!
Gold, again, due in mid-may.


----------



## BellaMFT

Here is an update on Bella. Today she is 271 days.... She gets her 9 month vaccine today. 

Just look at those ears, the girl did not want to share her mare and foal feed with the other horses. I don't blame her I don't like to share my food either. :lol:


















You'll have to forgive the mud....It's the mud season here as we like to call it.


----------



## WSArabians

****
She looks like such a charming ole lady!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Shawnee is not actually sway backed :shock:
Silly girl always stands weird while she eats... I have another picture of her standing as though she is suffering from laminitis but is just doing weird poses while she stuffs her face :lol:









She is due June 6


----------



## countryryder

Love Shawnee's markings! Who/what is she bred to?


----------



## SunnyDraco

And beautiful Glory (with her 27 year old mother) has about 7 weeks left


----------



## SunnyDraco

countryryder said:


> Love Shawnee's markings! Who/what is she bred to?


She is bred to the homozygous black sabino Arabian DA Sir Dierich -pictured as my avatar. Hoping that we will actually have a pinto this time (she has produced two solid foals so far :lol


----------



## Celeste

Love the outfits!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Celeste said:


> Love the outfits!


My big sister wants to make a calendar with her horses dressed up to represent each month. She is on track for the first three months of the year, getting ready for next month's picture and planning on what to do for the following months. We have even discussed what the baby would be dressed as. I *think* that next month they will be decorated with an Easter egg theme :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

I LOVE that picture!! 
Arabians and Irish - suits me perfect!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> My big sister wants to make a calendar with her horses dressed up to represent each month. She is on track for the first three months of the year, getting ready for next month's picture and planning on what to do for the following months. We have even discussed what the baby would be dressed as. I *think* that next month they will be decorated with an Easter egg theme :lol:


Please keep us updated with those pics  That is rather neat!


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> My big sister wants to make a calendar with her horses dressed up to represent each month. She is on track for the first three months of the year, getting ready for next month's picture and planning on what to do for the following months. We have even discussed what the baby would be dressed as. I *think* that next month they will be decorated with an Easter egg theme :lol:


You are so going to have to share those pictures with us!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Here is the February picture:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/valentine-ladies-113110/

I don't have the January one (other than what was sent as a holiday card after New Years)


----------



## WyndellaRose

Ok. I need a baby horse fix....so someone's horse had better have a foal soon!!!! So many big bellies...I need to see a big baby!


----------



## Druydess

WyndellaRose said:


> Ok. I need a baby horse fix....so someone's horse had better have a foal soon!!!! So many big bellies...I need to see a big baby!


LOL- well my first is April 11th, and I'm sure someone's foaling before then. I doubt you have long to wait!!
:happydance:

This has been the most enjoyable thread!!


----------



## WSArabians

Sunny, that's awesome! 

I thought my mare was due early may but when I asked her previous owner, she was bred June 28th. So... That makes it even longer. The SUSPENSE... Ahh.... LOL


----------



## Druydess

Speaking of big bellies:
Pics from yesterday..

Got neck? 










Love this shot:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess said:


> LOL- well my first is April 11th, and I'm sure someone's foaling before then. I doubt you have long to wait!!
> :happydance:
> 
> This has been the most enjoyable thread!!


 HA! I've gotcha beat Druydess! By One entire day!!!:lol: Spice is due April 10th :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> HA! I've gotcha beat Druydess! By One entire day!!!:lol: Spice is due April 10th :lol:


HAHA!! The race is on!! LOL- j/k... they'll probably make us wait.. :shock:


----------



## Celeste

What you do is to start going to the barn every hour all day and all night. Then when you just that one time are 10 minutes late, you'll get there and find a perfect little baby standing up.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess said:


> HAHA!! The race is on!! LOL- j/k... they'll probably make us wait.. :shock:


hahaha I have ABSOLUTELY no doubt about that  Im trying to use reverse phycology on Spice, telling her "I'm not even that excited, you can go ahead and have it whenever you feel like it" but I have a feeling she gets whats up when she catches me grinning at her belly like an idiot!


----------



## countryryder

Druydess said:


> HAHA!! The race is on!! LOL- j/k... they'll probably make us wait.. :shock:



And then there's poor me who has to wait til JUNE!!!! Ugh.:shock: :wink:


----------



## BellaMFT

countryryder said:


> And then there's poor me who has to wait til JUNE!!!! Ugh.:shock: :wink:


I know how you feel. Everyone seems to be due before my girl. My girl is due mid May.


----------



## New_image

Zavrina gave everyone a panic attack on Tuesday. I came down to check on her in the evening and she was sweaty, breathing heavy, pawing, laying down, getting up, down, up and the baby was moving like crazy all that day.









She is at 315 days today, 









Jinx is 290 days....









And they are both very itchy :lol:


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Vegas was sent to the breeders to foal. She is do the beginning of April. She is as big as a house right now though. I don't have any new pictures though : (


----------



## Rumonek

New pictures 
Here's Nadira from today- she is due April 15th 

































Enya- 18 days from her "due" date

























Getting baby in position!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, I've come to the conclusion that Josie is going to have a mini foal, compared to some of these mares! She is due April 1st and isnt looking near as heavy bred as some of them. Cant wait to see some foals when they are born!


----------



## cmarie

Tomorrow is supposed to be the big day for Toppa, not going to happen, so I'm sure it's going to be another colt. Today she was breathing hard and is very uncomfortable, swishing her tail, and shifting weight from back foot to foot, but still not in transition and not fully bagged up, lots of foal movement today so maybe the little one is stretching to get in position.
I tried bushing her out a bit for her pictures and just made it worse.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Glory
7 weeks to her official due date :clap:


----------



## Druydess

countryryder said:


> And then there's poor me who has to wait til JUNE!!!! Ugh.:shock: :wink:


My other mare, Echo Empress is due in June, so you're not alone!! :wink:

I'm loving all the pics of all the matrons!!


----------



## MerlotDotOne

This is Poule Poule 
























This is Rihanna( will get better pictures once her blanket comes off)
















There both in foal with this paint
Getcha Some
2002 APHA sorrel overo stallion


----------



## sommsama09

Oh they are going to be a stunning foals Merl!!


----------



## BellaMFT

Love the stallion, he is beautiful. Going to good looking babies.


----------



## MerlotDotOne

Once they foal ill share pictures =)

Poule poule is a QH btw and Rihannah is a TB


----------



## tcfarm

here is cider last week still waiting for a baby  poor mare. She was bred in April pasture bred so I don't know the day.


----------



## WyndellaRose

Someone's mare....please foal soon...pretty pretty please!!!! I'm laid up with severe back pain and need some new pretties to look at!


----------



## ZethaChance

Here is Zetha at 301 days. We finally have a bump to show off!


----------



## countryryder

I sympathize with you,TCfarm.. My mare was also pasture bred this year,and it's driving me nuts not having an exact due date to go by! lol.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Instead of just stalking this thread for babies I actually have a newly acquired mare who has a bump of her own. We were told she was due in September? She has pretty big tummy already, but being pasture bred before we got her the due date is sort of debatable. She had a foal on her before we got her so her milk hasn't even dried up yet.

Second to last is her last foal (by the same stallion), then the last one is the stud. I got to meet the stud and he is very sweet and well manered.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

What a cute mare! Are they curlys?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Yup, she's a Curly. I am really hoping for a foal that has lots of curl but her last foal was straight coated even with two curly parents. I am excited not only to see the color, but the curl. But as long as the baby comes out a foal and not an elephant or something I will be pleased. (;


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

ButtInTheDirt said:


> But as long as the baby comes out a foal and not an elephant or something I will be pleased. (;


I have the same fear at this point with my mare :wink: haha so the feeling is mutual! ****


----------



## StellaIW

My mare at 263 days. She loves standing in the most filthy part of the, what do you call it? Paddock? lol.


----------



## BellaMFT

StellaIW said:


> My mare at 263 days. She loves standing in the most filthy part of the, what do you call it? Paddock? lol.


LOL I know what you mean. My mare loves the mud. She was covered from nose to tail yesterday. Interestingly though my gelding didn't have a spot of mud on him. He has way to much ego to get dirty. My girl 277 day. You mare is pretty.


----------



## cmarie

This is my next mare Blueberry Miles due around the end of April to HRS Midnite Romeo. Blueberry is a minimal white overo she has 2 small belly spots. The pictures are switched around.


----------



## WyndellaRose

I want that stallion! And your mare is gorgeous too!

Ok...it's dark out....mares....you can drop your foals now!!!!


----------



## cmarie

^^^^Thanks Romeo is a sweetie pie, so is Blueberry, I just hope the foal gets their disposition.


----------



## WyndellaRose

It's getting darker and darker outside.....come on little mares. Have a care and rest your heavy loads...or just get rid of them in the form of birth so that we can all enjoy the lovliness that you produced.....


----------



## Druydess

Update:

Few pics from yesterday: BA Chevelle - due April 11th. Few weeks to go!
Got foal?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































Her Imperial Roundness:









And not to be outdone.. Emma (Echo Empress) at 8.5 months giving us her hypnotic, laser you-will-feed-me-now stare:


----------



## cmarie

Well my little beach ball popped tonight at 8:30 PM, a solid sorrel filly. Both are doing fine right now.


----------



## sommsama09

cmarie said:


> Well my little beach ball popped tonight at 8:30 PM, a solid sorrel filly. Both are doing fine right now.


 Wow shes beaut! Will she stay sorrel or eventually grey out? (im thinking sorrel, because of no googgles but trying to increase knowledge :lol Congrats on a health birth!


----------



## cmarie

No she won't grey out, she'll probably turn a dark Cinnamon red like her dad.


----------



## sommsama09

Thanks, and congrats again :-D


----------



## cmarie

Thank you also. Here's a picture of Agi the sire.


----------



## kay56649

*My expectant mini mare*

Here is my expectant mini mare "Jasmine"! She is a dark brown/white pintaloosa! She is bred to a 30" perlino stud named Double Dipt Dusty Buckeroo! He has a bloodlines full of legends!! 
Double Dipt Dusty Buckeroo Miniature

here is a link to his pedigree!

Jasmine is due in a couple of weeks, and I am so excited!!!!
I posted pictures of Jasmine and a picture of Dusty !!
(he looks funny with his winter fur)


----------



## soenjer55

cmarie said:


> Thank you also. Here's a picture of Agi the sire.


He is lovely- So leggy! What breed is he?


----------



## cmarie

Thank you. They are Icelandic Horses.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

What a cutie cmarie! 

Love seeing the large and in charge ladies. I'll try to remember to get a new belly shot of Lacey today. We've got a little over 7 weeks to go...le sigh.


----------



## cmarie

Thanks, can't wait to see yours.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

Subbing  Can't wait to see all of the beautiful babies.


----------



## Rumonek

The latest photos of mine:
Enya:

















Nadira:


----------



## Druydess

Congrats CM!! She's a cutie!

Rumonek- your girls look ready to explode.. 

For anyone interested- 
Excellent article on impending birth:
On Watch - Signs of impending foaling


----------



## cmarie

Thanks Druydess, good article also.


----------



## Druydess

cmarie said:


> Thanks Druydess, good article also.


Well-- we DO need more pics ya know!! :shock::shock:

Your wait has ended, but alas, mine continues!

It's gonna be a long few weeks... :::sigh::::


----------



## cmarie

I still have 4 more mares to go this year then I get to rest, I'm not sure if I'm going to breed anyone back this year, I might breed 2 Icelandic mares to my black and white Icee stud before I geld him, but not sure yet.


----------



## soenjer55

Druydess said:


> Well-- we DO need more pics ya know!! :shock::shock:
> 
> Your wait has ended, but alas, mine continues!
> 
> It's gonna be a long few weeks... :::sigh::::


Just waiting for these babies is killing me, and I won't even ever get to see them in real life, lol- it must be torturous for you!!


----------



## Druydess

cmarie said:


> I still have 4 more mares to go this year then I get to rest, I'm not sure if I'm going to breed anyone back this year, I might breed 2 Icelandic mares to my black and white Icee stud before I geld him, but not sure yet.


And I thought waiting for 2 was bad...lol.. you have to be exhausted! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

soenjer55 said:


> Just waiting for these babies is killing me, and I won't even ever get to see them in real life, lol- it must be torturous for you!!


I was pretty laid back about it up until now, but everyone at the barn, as well as other friends, are SO excited for this Padron/Phara cross to make an appearance-- it's positively infectious! Now that it's so close, Obsidian Arabians is looking forward to our first-ever foal! :clap:

A pic of Golden Ecstasy, sire of Chevelle's foal:


----------



## cmarie

Yeah, I have a love/hate thing going on this time of year, love the foals, hate the stress and the waiting.


----------



## Rumonek

Druydess said:


> Congrats CM!! She's a cutie!
> 
> Rumonek- your girls look ready to explode..
> 
> For anyone interested-
> Excellent article on impending birth:
> On Watch - Signs of impending foaling


We've had wax for 2 days now, and dripping milk. Should be soon!!


----------



## cmarie

^^^Go out tonight that should do it.


----------



## ZethaChance

Congratulations cmarie!


----------



## cmarie

Thank you


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Here's Lacey, with 7 weeks to go. Really hoping she's baking me a pretty filly in there. I've just stopped riding her recently so she's losing some tone and looking more and more like a broodie. :wink:

(don't mind the junk in the corner, I have made a pile of all the stuff that didn't belong in my tack room. If it doesn't find it's way to the garage where it belongs, he will find it dumped in front of his garage bay)


----------



## StellaIW

My mare is now as wide as she is tall. 276 days.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Glory has only 4 more weeks


----------



## Druydess

SunnyDraco said:


> Glory has only 4 more weeks


OMG!! Too cute!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Celeste

I wonder if she is expecting bunnies. So cute!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

My sister is thinking of making some bunny ears for baby. Trouble is, finding a fabric that matches. The foal will be born black or bay. Although, if baby is born midnight black (to turn grey later) then that would be an easy color to match for making bunny ears 

Get a three generation picture where they all have bunny ears


----------



## ladytaurean515

Finally have some pictures will get some more...sorry everyone is dirty and muddy..nasty weather here lately..LOL...hoping to get everyone cleaned up for the next vet. visit.


----------



## Rumonek

Only three baby bumps left for me... my first girl foaled


----------



## ladytaurean515

Congrats everyone with the babies coming!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Shawnee has about 8 more weeks


----------



## reining girl

You guys are terrible!! Looking at this thread makes me want to bred my mare, i even have the perfect stallion picked out for her. Im glad i dont have the "extra" money right now. but foooey.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Sunny...beautiful paint...will love to see some pictures of the foal...Divinity is due in about 4-6 weeks according to the vet. since we dont know when the 3 mares were covered exactly thanks to an irresponsible neighbor.


----------



## Druydess

ladytaurean515 said:


> Congrats everyone with the babies coming!


Thanks Lady-- there are many "expectant moms" on this thread.. :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco

ladytaurean515 said:


> Sunny...beautiful paint...will love to see some pictures of the foal..


she is a beauty, and we are all rooting for a colorful baby. She has produced two solid foals so far (blaze and low white on feet). We know baby's color (guaranteed to be black) but the amount of white is a complete guess. Healthy and happy are a must though


----------



## ladytaurean515

sunny so do you want a lot of chrome or not...Druydess I know...I hope for safe and healthy foals all around...I wasnt suppose to have any foals this year..had left everyone open..little did I know THAT would change!


----------



## SunnyDraco

We are wanting an expressed tobiano, like Shawnee

This is last year's black filly (picture taken today), she is a full sibling to the one baking in Shawnee's tummy


----------



## Druydess

Well-- Ellie is filling up a bit more. vulva is lengthened and puffy, tail pushing noted, soft tail head, and a bit of fluid on teats,,


----------



## Druydess

ladytaurean515 said:


> sunny so do you want a lot of chrome or not...Druydess I know...I hope for safe and healthy foals all around...I wasnt suppose to have any foals this year..had left everyone open..little did I know THAT would change!


Thanks Lady!! I'm happy with or without chrome... just that with this cross-- chrome is a given..lol.. :wink:


----------



## ladytaurean515

druydess i would say any day now..what is he expected foal date?
sunny..I had a black foal born 2 years ago to my bay mare divinity who carries black and she was bred to a **** black.


----------



## Druydess

She is due 4/11/12, but I, and the trainer, aren't sure she'll make it!


----------



## ladytaurean515

doesnt sound like she will.but you know these mares..its a hurry up and wait game!


----------



## Druydess

ladytaurean515 said:


> doesnt sound like she will.but you know these mares..its a hurry up and wait game!


Yes-- I'm sure she'll taunt us beyond sanity... :wink:


----------



## countryryder

Well,after a scare where we thought my mare may have aborted,she was confirmed as still being in foal,big sigh of relief! And there's definitely no doubt now,she has popped big time in the last two weeks and is starting some bag development,and I have felt and seen the foal moving around,he/she is very active!  I'm really excited about this baby;it's been a few years since we've had any foals born here on the farm,and the last one born was stillborn after coming backwards,so I'm keeping an extra close eye on this one.


----------



## Druydess

Well- we have wax today! It's a small bit, but wax nonetheless. Hopefully we will have a happy announcement soon.
Happy thoughts for a safe, easy birth for Ellie (BA Chevelle) !!


----------



## Druydess

Well-- no baby yet-- but we ARE on foal watch. When we know-- you'll know..


----------



## Druydess

Well- we have a a baby!!

Obsidian Arabians is proud to announce the birth of their first foal... 
A long-straight legged, tall liver chestnut colt - - short head, dish, long neck, LOTS of chrome, and tippy ears..
Keep in mind Ellie (BA Chevelle) is 15.2. This colt is above our waists..
Ellie defied the Mare's Manual and foaled in mid-day, no wax, and on her due date!


----------



## cmarie

What a pretty colt. Congrats


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats! Pretty baby!


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> What a pretty colt. Congrats


 Wow what a pretty body!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

cmarie said:


> What a pretty colt. Congrats


Thanks so much CM!!


----------



## Druydess

Hard couple hours-- time for a nap...


----------



## ZethaChance

Hooray! Congrats Druydess!


----------



## Druydess




----------



## christabelle

What a beauty.


----------



## BellaMFT

He is so cute. Congrats on the healthy foal.


----------



## kay56649

He is so cute!! Congrats!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

Nice foal!!!!

Now relax and enjoy!!!!!

You know I LOVE that face.


----------



## Druydess

Thanks so much everyone..will try to get to all your posts soon- but have to go play with the new baby.. 
We have a few names in mind, but none settled on yet..
His Sire's line will include Gold N- -  and we're kicking around names related to the Dam's double Padron lines.. hence a Psy beginning..

A front-runner: Gold N Psynn-Psyation

Anyone with an adulterous nature- feel free to throw some out there for other suggestions..


----------



## Kayella

My baby mamma is a cow :? :lol:

Swen is due May 1st. The foal is guaranteed to be a smokey black tobiano or a buckskin tobiano.


----------



## Druydess

Druydess said:


> Thanks so much everyone..will try to get to all your posts soon- but have to go play with the new baby..
> We have a few names in mind, but none settled on yet..
> His Sire's line will include Gold N- - and we're kicking around names related to the Dam's double Padron lines.. hence a Psy beginning..
> 
> A front-runner: Gold N Psynn-Psyation
> 
> Anyone with an adulterous nature- feel free to throw some out there for other suggestions..


OMG-- spellcheck decided to write it's own adjective.. it's supposed to be adventurous!! :shock:
Though-- spellcheck's version could make for some interesting names..LOL

Wow Kay-- she's HUGE!! Pretty mare!


----------



## Celeste

Druydess said:


> OMG-- spellcheck decided to write it's own adjective.. it's supposed to be adventurous!! :shock:
> Though-- spellcheck's version could make for some interesting names..LOL
> 
> Wow Kay-- she's HUGE!! Pretty mare!


I wondered why the rest of us were being left out..............


----------



## Kayella

Druydess said:


> OMG-- spellcheck decided to write it's own adjective.. it's supposed to be adventurous!! :shock:
> Though-- spellcheck's version could make for some interesting names..LOL
> 
> Wow Kay-- she's HUGE!! Pretty mare!


Hahaha, I thought with the winky face you were making a pass at us :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I wondered why the rest of us were being left out..............





Kayella said:


> Hahaha, I thought with the winky face you were making a pass at us :lol:


LOL Ladies.. :clap:

Well-- spring IS upon us-- silliness is bound to happen...


----------



## ladytaurean515

Beautiful handsome boy there druydess! love that mare kayella..cant wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Druydess

A few more quick pics:

Sunset SnackBar- 1 day old.








Don't mind the beaver attacked stall- it's just a holding area while the other was cleaned..


----------



## kay56649

Soooooooo cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

This is our last baby belly picture for Zavrina, taken about five hours prior to foaling:

















And what the heck... why not... there are pictures of her everywhere else so heres what came out of that package!





























Next is Jinx. She is 320 days along today :wink:


----------



## horsemadgirl

WHAT BEAUTIFUL HORSES! wow, they are looking great.. maybe show some photos of the stallions against the mares? you could host a thread and people could guess what the foals will look like!


----------



## kay56649

That would be super cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

horsemadgirl said:


> WHAT BEAUTIFUL HORSES! wow, they are looking great.. maybe show some photos of the stallions against the mares? you could host a thread and people could guess what the foals will look like!


That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## horsecrazy84

Here's my girl Chanti. She was pasture bred the end of March last year, that we saw. I never saw her go back into heat after that one day of standing heat when he bred her but it could have been a little later than that.
She is a 7 year old Pintaloosa, the sire of the foal is a chestnut Quarter Horse/Paint.

I took new pics today. She is starting to get milk. Before it was just clear, looked like water, and her bag is very full and tight. Her belly is quite a bit bigger now than in these pics and today she ate half her grain and then just stopped and wouldn't touch it and then finally just picked at it. Normally she's like Miss Piggy with her food and sucks hers down so she can try to get Sundance's. 

March 30









April 1









April 4










I will add more from today when I am able to upload them


----------



## sonsedg68

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> **** IF ONLY!!! :rofl::rofl:


yeah i feel like that too :happydance:but good things come to those that wait


----------



## ladytaurean515

Well, I guess I'll let everyone know. We are now down to only 2 mares with baby bumps. Today we realized 1 of the mares lost her foal. Vet. is coming out tomorrow for us to check her out and check the other 2. :-(


----------



## Celeste

Sorry you lost a foal. So sad.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Thanks Celeste...We are keeping an eye on her. She lost her last one in 2010 as well. The foal we found is fully formed just like her one in 2010 so vet is coming to run some tested and check her out. This was not a planned breeding so she will definitely be retired as a brood and since she has such a sweet disposition I think we will keep her on as a kid horse she is just about bombproof and a little on the petite side only around 14.1 hands.


----------



## Druydess

ladytaurean515 said:


> Well, I guess I'll let everyone know. We are now down to only 2 mares with baby bumps. Today we realized 1 of the mares lost her foal. Vet. is coming out tomorrow for us to check her out and check the other 2. :-(


Sorry to hear this Lady. 
Hope she is well and recovering...


----------



## Druydess

Our little man.. learned how to canter today...
He has quite the spirit already...mom bites his bum when he's rude with her teats and he "tries" to back up and kick.. badly.. it's quite funny to watch.
He- Himself- is already "all that."


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I can't say it enough, your colt is so adorable Dru!!


----------



## horsecrazy84

I'm thinking it won't be too long before Chanti foals! She has been very relaxed and swollen in the vulva region, very loose by her tail head, her personality is suddenly very snuggly and she's had a diminished appetite and has been picking at the grain and her bag feels so tight and full and one side has thick milk but no waxing yet.We're supposed to get severe storms tomorrow and possibly Monday though so she may be getting cooped up in the barn if I think she'll have it during the storms.


----------



## Druydess

Good luck with her Horsecrazy- hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I can't say it enough, your colt is so adorable Dru!!


TY HLL- That *Padron* Pretty sure came through- but it's not surprising since he's Chevelle's GrandSire on bottom and G-GrandSire on top... Can't beat that kind of quality! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

And Papa's so slouch either:


----------



## Druydess

New Image-- what a gorgeous little girl!! Many Congratulations!!


----------



## Druydess

trainerunlimited said:


> Congrats! Pretty baby!


Thabks so much TrainerU-- He has endeared us to him already!



kay56649 said:


> Wow what a pretty body!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes- he does seem to be rather well put together- thanks for your observation!! :wink:



ZethaChance said:


> Hooray! Congrats Druydess!


Yes, glad that wait is over- 1 to go..lol :shock:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Daddy is gorgeous too Dru!! Have you decided on a barn name for your boy yet?


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Daddy is gorgeous too Dru!! Have you decided on a barn name for your boy yet?


Yes- Daddy is an amazing horse.. 
He hasn't told me what it is yet.. I think I'll be mulling this over for a while..
Names are very important; they imbue one with the essence of the name- so much thought is required..
I plan to spend some time with him tomorrow and maybe he'll give me a hint.. :wink:


----------



## StellaIW

288 days!


----------



## horsecrazy84

4-14-12 Enjoying some watermelon 









Her bag 4-14-12










Bag from 4-13-12


----------



## Ripper

I like this mare,

She looks a lot like one of my good brood mares......changing the color of course.

Fancy Profit Quarter Horse


----------



## horsecrazy84

Thanks Ripper, she's my baby  I've had her since she was 3 months old.


----------



## sonsedg68

This was taken April 8th, unknown due date and unknown father(no maintenance payments then!)


----------



## Druydess

Naptime-- a few hours old..


----------



## countryryder

Quoya was toting a rather unbalanced load today,baby was all on one side.  She is hiding this foal very well,definitely carrying it differently than her dam carried all of hers. She's being a typical maiden,not showing alot,but rest assured,there is one in there!
Ps. Sorry about the huge pic..


----------



## ladytaurean515

Here's more pics of my bay qh mare Divinity that is pregnant. We had 3 mares in foal but one recently lost her foal I posted a different thread on that. But here is my favorite mare. Pics on the best tried to snap some with my phone.
2 weeks ago
















taken on Sat.
























I love her double mane


----------



## Druydess

They look like they're nearly ready to foal!! Nice mares Ladies!


----------



## Druydess

Pic from yesterday:

At just five days old he is giving a hint of his exquisite breeding with his wide jibbah, short head, dishy face, teacup muzzle, and tippy ears. I look forward to what he exhibits as he matures. 

Love this colt!!


----------



## Druydess

He's very upright- with plenty of neck-- and looks like he has Daddy's power trot!!

One more :


----------



## SunnyDraco

Glory is past the 320 day mark and foal watch has begun :lol:








Shawnee is now 292 days


----------



## ladytaurean515

I'm so excited for everyone. Can't wait to see more pictures...I'm going to try and take some more if this weather will calm down. Druy...I'm not big on Arabians never been a breed for me but I have a friend who breeds and shows Arabians and I must say that colt is a nice example!


----------



## Druydess

ladytaurean515 said:


> I'm so excited for everyone. Can't wait to see more pictures...I'm going to try and take some more if this weather will calm down. Druy...I'm not big on Arabians never been a breed for me but I have a friend who breeds and shows Arabians and I must say that colt is a nice example!


Thanks Lady! I expected good thing from this cross- but he has, and continues, to exceed my expectations at his very young age..

Appreciate you input greatly! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

An apparent attempt to smite the ebil-doers.. which were duly neutralized- as it should be.. 




























And this..well this is his MANIC Colt Impression..










Can't say he doesn't have a helluva personality...


----------



## ZethaChance

Well, we are on day 333 and Zetha is alternately waxing and streaming milk. Here we go! Safe foaling vibes for my precious mare, please!


----------



## cmarie

^^good luck i hope all goes well for your mare and the foaling.


----------



## kay56649

I hope all of your foalings go safe and happy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Yes-- happy foaling everyone!!

6 days old:


----------



## ZethaChance

Well, I was right! Zetha delivered a fiesty, healthy colt at about 4 a.m. this morning!


----------



## Druydess

Well it's about time!! Congrats !! He's a cutie!


----------



## ZethaChance

Thank you!  I'm very much in love with him already!


----------



## cmarie

He so cute congrats!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats! He is a cutey!


----------



## ZethaChance

Thanks Trainer and Cmarie! If he grows up anything like Daddy and Mommy, he's going to be a beauty one day


----------



## cmarie

He's already a beaut.


----------



## SunnyDraco

ZethaChance said:


> Thanks Trainer and Cmarie! If he grows up anything like Daddy and Mommy, he's going to be a beauty one day


I think that the odds are in his favor :wink:


----------



## kay56649

He is so pretty!!!!!! I just love te little foals they almost seem fake like a toy. Ha ha. Our mini foal seems like a fiesty little stuffed animal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

More pics-- 6 days old
Dam; BA Chevelle
Sire; Golden Ecstasy




















Not much question of the Padron/Psyche long, slinky neck..


----------



## ZethaChance

Hi Everyone,
Please send good thoughts our way. Nox (new baby) had to have emergency surgery today to repair an inguinal hernia. He had three feet of his intestines removed, as they had already been strangled. We now have two or three days to wait to find out if the procedure was successful and whether or not he will survive. 
Wishing health and happiness to all your foals,
ZC


----------



## trainerunlimited

My thoughts are with you, Zetha. That is an aweful situation and I wish you the best! Hope that gorgeous little guy makes it!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

ZethaChance said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Please send good thoughts our way. Nox (new baby) had to have emergency surgery today to repair an inguinal hernia. He had three feet of his intestines removed, as they had already been strangled. We now have two or three days to wait to find out if the procedure was successful and whether or not he will survive.
> Wishing health and happiness to all your foals,
> ZC


 Lots of prayers for a successful procedure and a speedy recovery for Nox! And more prayers for all the foals out there


----------



## Ripper

ZethaChance said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Please send good thoughts our way. Nox (new baby) had to have emergency surgery today to repair an inguinal hernia. He had three feet of his intestines removed, as they had already been strangled. We now have two or three days to wait to find out if the procedure was successful and whether or not he will survive.
> Wishing health and happiness to all your foals,
> ZC


Sending you my best thoughts.

((((((hugs))))))


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Sorry to hear that Zetha. Sending jingles your way.


----------



## Druydess

Zetha,
Blessings and good heath to the poor little guy!


----------



## ZethaChance

Thanks everyone. Your support means a lot. He had kind of a rough night, we're hoping for a better day today.


----------



## cmarie

My thought and prayers are with you and your Nox.


----------



## Ripper

ZethaChance said:


> Thanks everyone. Your support means a lot. He had kind of a rough night, we're hoping for a better day today.


He knows your are there for him......pricless.

((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Celeste

I sure hope he makes it. Poor baby and poor you. I am really glad that you were watching him closely or he wouldn't have made it into surgery. You did a good job there.


----------



## kay56649

My prayers are with you and I am glad you is surgery to help save him! He will get through it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55

I'm praying for you guys- I'm sorry this happened, stay strong.


----------



## ZethaChance

Another long day today, with no change. I'm just holding on and loving him as much as I can. The rest is up to his little body and his fighting spirit. Thanks for the love. Here's a pic of baby Nox and Zetha, taking a nap in the equine hospital.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hope the little guy makes it! Momma looks like she is keeping an extremely close eye on him. =)


----------



## SunnyDraco

This lopsided baby bump on Sunday...









*Has turned into this:*
















Born after my sister turned her girls out at 6:30 this morning and when she got a call to congratulate her on her foal at about 2:30pm

He is a beautiful little colt with no indications of grey at this time


----------



## countryryder

Sequoya continues to grow,and is beginning to bag up as well.She was pasturebred,so I don't have an exact duedate,but I'm thinking a mid-late May baby as she's been progressing rapidly the last few weeks.
Follow her progress on her foaling thread,http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/sequoyas-foaling-thread-120703/.


----------



## countryryder

ZethaChance said:


> Another long day today, with no change. I'm just holding on and loving him as much as I can. The rest is up to his little body and his fighting spirit. Thanks for the love. Here's a pic of baby Nox and Zetha, taking a nap in the equine hospital.




All the best to your little guy!


----------



## oh vair oh

Sequoya's spots make it look like she's wearing leggins! How cute!


----------



## SunnyDraco

oh vair oh said:


> Sequoya's spots make it look like she's wearing leggins! How cute!


I was thinking more along the lines of wearing a white turtleneck and socks


----------



## countryryder

Yes,Sequoya does know how to dress! lol A style all her own.


----------



## SunnyDraco

How weird, I just posted, it is 2:50pm my time and Glory's baby bump turned baby jumped ahead of this morning's posts... Strange


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats, Sunny. Looks like a cute little guy!


----------



## ZethaChance

Congratulations Sunny! I'm sorry to say my beautiful baby colt left us this morning. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So sorry for your loss..


----------



## SunnyDraco

ZethaChance said:


> Congratulations Sunny! I'm sorry to say my beautiful baby colt left us this morning. I'm heartbroken.


Oh no, I am so sorry. He was a beautiful little boy and you did all that you could do to fight for him. I know of a beautiful mare in the green pastures across the rainbow bridge that loves babies dearly. I still miss her very much and they hold special places in our hearts.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Zetha sorry to hear about your loss....I too lost a little colt almost 2 weeks ago....still born though. Love and hold your mare and be there for her. I know some people may not think animals mourn or have feelings but I do....I am keeping a close eye on my mare who lost the foal...we still have 2 more mares baking so having to watch them too. As a fellow horse lover thoughts and prayers are with you.......


----------



## ladytaurean515

Here's most recent bumps....my bay mare Divinity has always carried her's high...Dutches has just let herself go....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

So sorry to hear that Zetha. Big hugs.


----------



## cmarie

I'm sorry to hear that Zetha, wish there was something to say to make it better.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry Zetha.


----------



## Druydess

How terribly sad Zetha.. blessings to you and his lovely mother..


----------



## kay56649

I am so sorry zeth!! I have never lost a horse but it is hard to lose anything! He is safe and healthy now and in a good place! Poor momma, you just gotta show her how much you love her!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

I'm sorry to hear that,Zetha.  I know from experience how hard it is to lose a foal..


----------



## ZethaChance

Thanks everyone. Blessings to all the foals already here and those still to come.


----------



## kay56649

Everything happens for a reason and it's not anybody's fault. It was his day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Ohh Zetha, (hug) sorry to hear..


----------



## countryryder

We're making progress! 
Sequoya is carrying the foal lower and father back now,and has developed quite the waddle. 
Her udder is growing,and squirts syrupy,yellow,salty fluid if you press on it.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/sequoyas-foaling-thread-120703/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/sequoyas-foaling-thread-120703/newmessage/


----------



## kay56649

Looking good!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kartmom67

*baby bump 2012*

Here is a pic of momma's bump


----------



## soenjer55

kartmom67 said:


> Here is a pic of momma's bump


She looks like she's gonna burst, poor girl! Looks like we'll be seeing a cute baby soon!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Shawnee is 309 days today


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

This foal is from a breeder and some good friends of mine that live a quick yodel away. This was the first foal of the season, and what a beautiful filly! I figure since I have some baby pictures I might as well share them. Still waiting for my own horse to pop and I have a feeling I will have more foal pictures from the others three mares at this breeder than my own. ^-^ All these foals are Ponies of the Americas, for the record. ;3


----------



## WSArabians

God, what a crappy year. 
It's with a heavy heart I have to say my Fire And Ice daughter aborted her foal last night at ten months. 
This would have been my first baby since 2007 and I was so excited. Pretty discouaged. :-(


----------



## Celeste

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ripper

That is always a bitter pill to swallow.

I am so sorry.

((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## countryryder

I'm sorry to hear that.  And so close to the end too..


----------



## SunnyDraco

I am so sorry to hear that. I was really looking forward to the baby from that cross. Hope your girl is doing well after her loss. Lots of hugs


----------



## cmarie

Oh I'm sorry sorry I hope your mare is ok.


----------



## HUntet02

*Here's mine with foal pics*

was due later April but was my May 1st baby


----------



## StellaIW

313 days.


----------



## countryryder

StellaIW said:


> 313 days.


Oh my goodness,she's so BIG!


----------



## countryryder

Sequoya,heading into the home stretch!


----------



## AnnaHalford

Quillay, estimated around 8 months pregnant on February 22nd, which would make her around 10 months pregnant now... Looking a lot smaller than Stella's 313 days!



















And Minina, estimated between 5-6 months on the same date : so now around 6-7? No idea


----------



## StellaIW

I know! From the front she's very big, but from the side, not so much.


----------



## countryryder

It's funny how some mares get so huge when they're pregnant,yet others hardly show at all.Or some show big time from one angle,but not at all from another angle...


----------



## MerlotDotOne

MerlotDotOne said:


> Once they foal ill share pictures =)
> 
> Poule poule is a QH btw and Rihannah is a TB



Rihannah is not in foal =[ but Poule Poule is =]


----------



## countryryder

MerlotDotOne said:


> Rihannah is not in foal =[ but Poule Poule is =]


Aww,too bad about Rihannah.All the best with Poule Poule,when is she due?


----------



## MerlotDotOne

countryryder said:


> Aww,too bad about Rihannah.All the best with Poule Poule,when is she due?


 
Rihannah went back to he breeders last month with Lola a QH mare.
And Poule poule is due in july her last foal 










this is from last week 
Half the horses still have some winter hair its been going from hot to cold -__- and she just rolled in dirt lol


----------



## Druydess

Emma-- 9.5months.. 
Pic from a few weeks ago.. 3 weeks to go.. 
Pic does not reflect how HUGE she is!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

We're getting closer. Due date is in 4 days, though I think she will go over. She's not real loose around her tailhead yet and her udder is still getting smaller in the evening. She's going to be mad at me, it's about time to start hanging out in the foaling stall at night. 

(and DH has yet to get his junk pile out of the corner...grrrrr)







and the obligatory udder shot lol


----------



## Druydess

Best of luck for a safe, easy foaling MHFQ!! 

Looks like she's got a big one in there!


----------



## Janna




----------



## Druydess

OMG Janna!! I hope she goes soon!!


----------



## Janna

Lol.yes, she dropped. I can post a pics of the foal if you'd like. was a Nice 0 problem delivery


----------



## Celeste

Please post the baby! And tell us all about it. She was huge!


----------



## Janna

Colt ^^ paint/qh cross 1 1/2 month old there


----------



## Celeste

Wow! I think he was born half grown.


----------



## Janna

Yeah he came out and was huge. Big boned. he's almost as big as my grandmas 1 yr olds and he's only 4 months lol.


----------



## Celeste

Did the mama have any trouble giving birth to such a whopper?


----------



## Janna

Nope! No trouble at all. I saw the whole thing happen. she pretty much, lated down. Rolled some, pushed some, I saw feets/white bag pushed a few more times and he was out. She rested, then got up and talked to him and licked on him. Not long after that delivered the placenta within 30 mins he was trying to get up lol.. It all went so fast


----------



## countryryder

Getting ever closer!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/sequoyas-foaling-thread-120703/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ahhh!!!!! I love this thread. MH I cannot wait for your girl to foal!!!!!!! I've been waiting and waiting and waiting!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Skyseternalangel said:


> Ahhh!!!!! I love this thread. MH I cannot wait for your girl to foal!!!!!!! I've been waiting and waiting and waiting!!


Me too Sky! Cross your fingers for a filly! My daughter is hoping she'll go next weekend and have it on her birthday. That would be cool but let's all pray she doesn't ask to name it :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You know if it's born on her birthday she's gonna make that baby hers


----------



## countryryder

Sequoya,estimated at around 330 days.She just keeps getting bigger and bigger! She can't even roll anymore without getting stuck,lol.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/sequoyas-foaling-thread-120703/


----------



## SunnyDraco

Shawnee is 332 days today. She has decided that she was relaxing too much and has clamped her hindquarters tight shut. On the plus side, her calcium level is now around 125 








It will be interesting to see if she will ever get a pointed, dropped look to her... She carries high and forward, and will be watching her to start getting antsy (pacing and sweating) as that is her labor sign :wink:


----------



## Breella

All of your beautiful photos make me jealous that we never knew Char was preg. <3


----------



## Druydess

Emma with just over a week to go:

She is even bigger than this pic reflects.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Oh my Dru, poor Emma! Time to pop big girl! That's how Lacey was looking too (a big grey mare thing perhaps?) she went 340 on the money and had a massive filly.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Good news everyone! Though Dreamer had lost her filly February 10 (3 months before she was due), she just had an ultrasound and the vet says that she is about 40 days along with a good heartbeat and everything looking perfect. Send her some good thoughts for a healthy baby next spring 

And Shawnee is holding out and can make her rear end turn rock hard minutes after it was total jello butt. Only 8 or 9 more days before I head up there for some summer fun


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm

Gahh...i love all these pics! I go on June 15th to find out if my mare is pregnant! I soooooo hope so! Please send her good vibes and prayers! I want a baby off of her so bad!!


----------



## Druydess

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Oh my Dru, poor Emma! Time to pop big girl! That's how Lacey was looking too (a big grey mare thing perhaps?) she went 340 on the money and had a massive filly.


Yes-- we are all waiting expectantly for this one-- and she is known for going late and birthing big!! :wink:

Congrats on the filly!!


----------



## countryryder

Yup,she's still got the bump,although probably not for much longer;milk tested at ph 6.8 and calcium 500 tonight..

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/sequoyas-foaling-thread-120703/


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Country, don't stick that poor girl with any sharp objects, she just might pop! Come on baby!


----------



## soenjer55

Looks like your foal is going to be born full-grown and saddle trained, goodness!


----------



## countryryder

I know,right? She's HUGE! I don't think I've ever had any of my other mares get this big;she's got a 91 1/4" belly!


----------



## New_image

Jinx. Day 370... ... ...


----------



## sommsama09

Jinx... her name suits her thats fro sure :rofl: Hoping you have a new addition soon! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

OMG Country-- she's HUGE!!

FYI-- Emma has delivered and exquisite liver chestnut colt..

She and he have a separate thread..


----------



## countryryder

Sequoya is still hanging in there!


----------



## New_image

*Come onnnnnnnnn*


----------



## vikki92

My word country ryder, you got one big mama there. love hows shes attacking that hay in your last picture lol.


----------



## soenjer55

Countryrider, New Image, those mares look like they're gonna have to start rolling to get places! Lol.


----------



## enh817

Unfortunately Country Rider's mare, Sequoya, lost her foal a few days ago and is struggling for her own life, at the moment.
Country Rider has also had a pretty rough few days, with her own health 

Here's her thread, for anyone who wishes to send healing sentiments -- 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/sequoyas-foaling-thread-120703/page27/

(about halfway down that page is where CR made the announcement and explained the complications)


----------

